# Grip, Rip, Hoist!



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2007)

DOMS forced me to make a journal.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyway, newbie gains have stalled and just working out doesn't cut it anymore. I'm sick of it and I'm going to actively do something about it. 

I'm going to be stricter on (roughly) counting calories. 
I'm going to get more sleep than 5h a day in spite of my insomnia. 
I'm going to supplement more fish oil, 6g a day. I'll find a job to pay for it.
I'm going to supplement creatine because it's the shit.

I got plenty of time this vacation and I want to see some serious results after these 2 months. 

I'll post some info, pics, my program and plans later. I just needed to make this thread to make sure I'm going to really commit myself to this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> DOMS forced me to make a journal.



That DOMS is a meanie.    Good luck with the new journal.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2007)

cool.

Have you tried melatonin to help your insomnia?

I had it pretty bad last year, I used valerian root and melatonin and I was out. Along with better sleeping habits as well.

A good sleep cycle comes with work like anything else.


----------



## goob (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet! Witch has a journal. should be good.

Witch, you live in Holland: legal weed of crazy power.   Make yourself some mild tea or food using it (as a non smoker) - guaranteed to cure you're insomnia.  Or you could use melatonin, but the weed is far superior in this respect.

Be checkin in on you.....


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Did DOMS threaten you with mean anal sex?! If so I know the feeling he did the same to me!

Hey post the program your going to be using!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 28, 2007)

looking forward to checking in on your workouts Witchblade


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 28, 2007)

...  ...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Did DOMS threaten you with mean anal sex?! If so I know the feeling he did the same to me!
> 
> Hey post the program your going to be using!



Who the hell are kidding?  I had to threaten to _withhold it!_


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> DOMS forced me to make a journal.



Good man. 

So, what are the details?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing how you train. Goodluck Witch.


----------



## katt (Jun 28, 2007)

Id like to see the training/diet plan myself!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got back from the cinema. I saw Diehard 4.0. It was a fun, completely over-the-top, B-movie. 

Anyway, I better go to bed now.

Here's a quick list I made of all the foods I ate today. I only included the things that matter calorically, so no vegetables/fruits/water etc.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

The program I'm on now

*Goals:*
Hyperthrophy, health

*Stats:*
17 years old, 6', 160 lbs.

I'm a natural lightweight, eventhough I'm not an ectomorph by any means (more like an endomorph as much as I dislike the terminology). I started out at 130lbs at the same height about 10 months ago with the same bodyfatpercentage.

Last workout (wednesday)
Dynamic stretching for every bodypart
Ankle mobility 
Shoulder mobility
Hip flexor stretches
Scapulae retractors/external rotators activation

1) Bentover rows 120/2x10 
2) DB bench 68/1x8 
3) NG pullups bw/1x10
4) DB shoulder press 32/2x11
5) Deadlifts 260/3x3
6) A: 5 assisted pistols 
    B: front squats 120/1x10
7) leg curls ?/2x12

Bentover rows were very mediocre. I should be able to do 2x13.
DB bench and shoulder press still suck. I can't get the form down. Ah well, I'm moving on to barbells soon.
Front squats suck. I can't breathe for shit. I can't back squat either, because I have some sort of nerve that gets impinged when I move my arms in the squatting position. I used to use a manta ray pad, but some basterd at my gym took it home with him.  
Dunno why I did the curls... had to do some calf work, but my calves were sore as hell.
Deadlifts went well. I'm good at deadlifting.

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice workout DB. Hope things go well for you!


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

good job, how long have you been doing total body?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good but why do you do your big lifts like deadlift and squat so far into your workout  I like how you are working opposite muscle groups- a pull then a push- which is smart.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks katt and double d.

fufu, I've been doing fullbody workouts since I've started basically. I've done fullbody, upper/lower and push/pull/legs splits.

Bakerboy, I randomize the exercises. I usually do deads and squats first, but I need to work on my pulling exercises and my entire upper body frankly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

This title sounds like a rap song.

"Grip, Rip, and Hoist!" or "Pop, Drop, and Lock it!"


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice workout there Witchblade!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

I stole the phrase from some strength coach, sox. 

Thanks scarface.

I'm always open to suggestions btw. Don't shun away from critique. 

Pics coming up this week.

Edit: all weights should be multiplied by 1.1. I thought 1 kg = 2 pounds, but it's 2.2.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

*Warmup*
Dynamic stretching for every bodypart
Ankle mobility
Shoulder mobility
Hip flexor stretches
Scapulae retractors/external rotators activation

This is my standard warmup. I do this every session.

*Workout*
1-WG pullups bw+22/2x5 1s hold at the top
2-Bentover rows 110/2x10 slow tempo
3-DB bench 62/2x11
4-Externally rotating face pulls 65/2x6 5s hold at contraction
5-one arm DB shoulder press 45/1x10
6-front squats 155/2x6
7-deadlifts 265/5x5 ramping the weight rest-paused
8-unilateral calf raises bw/1x10

Volume was a bit higher today and the intensity was a bit lower. I've stalled and even declined at bentover rows so I'm replacing them by cable rows.

*Cool down*
Static stretching for every bodypart, especially the internal rotators (my humeri are internally rotated after a 5x5 program in which I always did rows last). 

That's my standard cooldown.


----------



## fufu (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you workout at a gym or at home?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

At a gym, but they don't have much equipment. It's the cheapest gym around at 25??? ($20) a month for unlimited access.

I also have a small home gym. I'll post a pic of that too some time. My dad and I made it. I bet it's the cheapest home gym there is out there, heh. Lots of options though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2007)

Lookin good Brother Blade, Keep it up and I'll be following along if ok!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2007)

I never knew you were 17. You seem so mature for your age. Nice workouts by the way.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I never knew you were 17. You seem so mature for your age. Nice workouts by the way.


 
He does seem mature for his age.   C'mon Witch, where's the tales of sex, drugs and hookers for you're age?????


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Arch, any help would be most appreciated.

KelJu and Goob, that's good to know. I don't display my age on purpose to avoid discrimination. "Hm, aren't you Kenwood's age?"
I'm not so keen on telling stories. They usually tend to sound like bragging and most of the time they're complicated so it's hard to convey the right message.

Oh btw, I'd really like an _honest_ opinion about whether my numbers are ok for my training age, especially from the personal trainers. From what I've read they're slightly subpar. I guess that's all right for someone with insomnia.  It only makes me push harder. Same goes for the upcoming pics.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Fuck man.  A lot of your number are better than mine.  And i'm a few years older.  Good work son.  You'll go far.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

How long have you been lifting goob?

Well, I have the easy route of course. I'm still young and although and I haven't been growing in length, my body is in a very anabolic state so I should be making rapid process. Anyway, you really have a way of motivating someone.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Me, about 15 months, but only the last 11-12 with a (half decent) idea of what to do properly.  

No worries Witch.  You seem really knowledgable about lifting and will use it to great effect.  That, i have no doubts.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll stay worried though. I'm a really bad perfectionist. When I commit myself to something, I want it to go well or not at all.

Consequently I like the quote (forgot who posted it here) 
_"Obsessed is a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated."_


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Witchblade, congrats on starting a journal.  They really can help motivate you.  I too was very surprised to hear you are 17.  Judging by your posts, I thought you were late 20's, even early 30's.  Very mature and knowledgable for your age.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Witchblade, congrats on starting a journal.  They really can help motivate you.  I too was very surprised to hear you are 17.  Judging by your posts, I thought you were late 20's, even early 30's...QUOTE]
> 
> ditto for me


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys. (Monkeyman, don't even think about posting a gay pic in my journal now!)

I totally forgot to mention I'm going to do a study for Personal Training. I'm going to do something else as well, but I'm not sure what yet... I still have to finish another year on the Gymnasium. 

*Sunday's workout*
1) Deadlift 265/2x5

2) Cable rows 110/2x15 - (high pulley, pronated grip)

3) DB Bench 52/1x15 - slow tempo on the first 10, explosive on the last 5

4) WG pullups bw/1x10 *PR* 

5) DB shoulder press 35/1x13 - slow tempo on the first 10, explosive on the last 3

6) pistols bw/1x7,10 - I used one arm to hold onto a bench

7a) unilateral calf raises bw+26/1x8 
7b) calf raises 70s isometric hold at peak contraction - _the burn..._
7c) OH squats bar/1x8 - working on technique

I forgot to do another upper back exercise, but it was a good session. Short too. I can finally do 10 wg pullups with perfect form. I could even have done another I think.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

nice pull ups.

where do you study for personal training?  Do they have a school?  have you thought about going to college to study something exercise related?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm going to do a part time study. The study is actually called Personal Training. It takes about a year and I'll be going to college and get actual practice lessons. I might do other courses or get more certificates afterwards, but I think I'll just focus on my other study for a while and earn some money. I know I'll need it.

I still have to figure out all the details, because I don't know where I'll be going to college and what else I'm going to study.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Hell yeah.  10 x wg pullups is not easy, at all. Good job Witch.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm going to do a part time study. The study is actually called Personal Training. It takes about a year and I'll be going to college and get actual practice lessons. I might do other courses or get more certificates afterwards, but I think I'll just focus on my other study for a while and earn some money. I know I'll need it.
> 
> I still have to figure out all the details, because I don't know where I'll be going to college and what else I'm going to study.



Keep us informed on how that goes!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I too was very surprised to hear you are 17.  Judging by your posts, I thought you were late 20's, even early 30's.  Very mature and knowledgable for your age.



Sounding like you're older than you are is a good thing.  You only need to worry when you start *looking* older than you are.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually I do look older than I am. At least that's what I've been told. I get your point though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 2, 2007)

nice workout Witchblade! good job with the PR


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm 6', 160 lbs. I started out at 130lbs at the same height about 10 months ago with the same bodyfatpercentage.




 You've gained 30lb of muscle in 10months!? Are you serious!? 

Are you a "natural" bodybuilder (i.e. Roid-free)?

I read up on SDrol recently and that sounds like the kind-of gains they were talking about on that shit. Surely you're on something, right?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Nope, 100% natural. I'm out of newbie gains though, I've been 80kg (176lbs) for a while now.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Great w/o Brother Blade, you got that Brandon Lee look goin, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Nope, 100% natural. I'm out of newbie gains though, I've been 80kg (176lbs) for a while now.



Geez! Good going then.  

I never knew it was possible to grow like that. I'm still learning about all this. Hopefully, with a little help from everyone on here, and the books I've been collecting/reading I'll get some faster progress myself here soon too. 

I was wondering though, what does a 6' man look like at 130lb!? I don;t really want pictures but, gee-whizz, that's crazy skinny! I was 10½stone (147lb) when I left England and move to the US in 1998 and I looked like a blind man's stick (shiny white and gangly as could be)! I can't imagine what 130lb would look like. You said you were an endomorph too right, which means you'd have far thicker bones than me. You must've been a rattling bag of bones back then.

Good progress!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you. 

I actually wasn't that skinny at all at 65kg (143lbs, the numbers in the first post weren't calculated correctly). I guess I have feather weight bones or something.

*Tuesday's workout*
1) Cable rows 132/1x12,8

2) DB bench 75/1x6

3) Deadlifts 242/?x? - Just playing around. Guess it was something like 3x6 + some singles. Wasn't happy with my form.

4) WG Pullups bw+35/1x3,3,1 - dropped the weight between my legs after the last rep and did 3 bw pullups 

5) Front squats 155/2x6

6a) DB military press 40/1x8
6b) Machine shoulder press 22/1x18 

7a) unilateral calf raises bw/1x8
7b) hanging leg raises bw/1x15 - 2s hold at top; 5s hold at the last rep followed by a 30s hold with only the knees raised
7c) externally rotating face pulls 65/1x12 - switched grip and ...
7d) face pulls 65/1x12
7e) externally rotated calf raises bw/1x10 - switched feet position and...
7f) internally rotated calf raises bw/1x10

Time for a new program I think. I want to do more volume and more crazy stuff. I'm thinking about a _horizontal upper/lower/vertical upper_ program. I could go on a short cut with that program too. Then again, I also want to do 5x5 again.


----------



## goob (Jul 3, 2007)

Great work Witch. DB bench and dead's looking especially good.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

*HIIT, sprints*

Christ, the pain I get in the right part of my stomache is insane.


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *HIIT, sprints*
> 
> Christ, the pain I get in the right part of my stomache is insane.


 
What did you do for HIIT sprints?

30 second rest intervals? Sprint for 100m?/ 20 seconds?

HIIT is hard as fuck.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah I'm deconditioned. The weather is awful here and I've had 2 test weeks recently so I haven't been running much at all. And before that I had shin splints so I couldn't run either. 

I usually do sprints on a dyke with streetlights. I think they're 50m apart. I didn't really have a plan or a program, but it looked like this.
50m sprint
100m walk
repeat 6 times
rest
50m sprint
50m walk
repeat 6 times
rest
100m sprint
50m jog
100m sprint
cushion my right inner oblique or whatever it is that hurts


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

does the dyke get mad at you when you sprint on her?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

I saw something like that coming, but not with those words.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> does the dyke get mad at you when you sprint on her?


Patrick, you are such an asshole, and I mean that with the upmost respect.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> the pain I get in the right part of my stomache is insane.



Fun stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> does the dyke get mad at you when you sprint on her?



It probably depends if he's wearing spikes or not.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2007)

Some good looking workouts, WB! Keep it up


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Your numbers are up there pretty good for DB benching!


----------



## goob (Jul 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Nah I'm deconditioned. The weather is awful here and I've had 2 test weeks recently so I haven't been running much at all. And before that I had shin splints so I couldn't run either.
> 
> I usually do sprints on a dyke with streetlights. I think they're 50m apart. I didn't really have a plan or a program, but it looked like this.
> 50m sprint
> ...


 

Looks pretty good.  I think the oblique thing will go when you get more conditioned.  For peak performance, give yourself 3-3.5 hours since eating a good meal before firing on.  This has worked best for me.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. The journal thing does work, I think. I'm more aware of the numbers I should use and the ones I should improve.

goob, isn't that a long time without eating? I tend to eat about 1h before cardio, but I do notice the pain is less intense when I've fasted for a longer period. Even when in very good cardiovascular state I still get it. It's just later in the workout.

I saw Transformers today. Huge fucking disappointment. The movie had so much potential with those kind of special effects, but they fucked it all up. It was absolutely terrible. I liked the first scene with the chopper and the second one with the scorpion, but the rest was shit.

Anyway, to the workout.

*Thursday*
1) Deadlift 265/1x10 *PR*

2) NG Pullups bw/1x11

3) DB military press 45/1x11 *PR* - I suck at military pressing with dumbells, but I'm pretty good at it with a barbell.

4) T-bar row 100/3x10 - first time I've done these, the cable row bench was taken.

5) DB bench 62/1x11

6) Front squat 132/1x5 (3 in the hole), 30s RI, 5 - It seems my mobility with squats is decreasing while ankle and hip mobility are increasing. I could literally sit on my calves, but I'd have to round my back.  

7a) Calf raises bw+35 DB (left hand)/1x10, switch to right hand without rest, 10
7b) 'Body curls (?)' you hang in a chin-up position and then touch your hands with your shins by raising the pelvis. Your arms remain stretched. 
bw/1x10

8) externally rotating face pulls 88/1x15 - I usually hold at contraction, but I didn't do that now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> isn't that a long time without eating? I tend to eat about 1h before cardio, but I do notice the pain is less intense when I've fasted for a longer period. Even when in very good cardiovascular state I still get it. It's just later in the workout..



Depending on what you eat, one hour may not be enough time to digest the food.  Try finishing that meal about 2 hrs before and see if it helps.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome workout Witchblade! good job on the PR

I find I have the same problem with the military DB press too


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll give that a whirl, TT.

Thanks for the motivation, scar.  
BTW, what's with the empty avatar?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> ...BTW, what's with the empty avatar?



I can't seem to find one that I like.

I had found acouple sweet animated ones, and when I tried to use them it said I couldn't use animated ones..mighta been too big or something.


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Good workout Witch.  I don't know what an externally rotating face pull is, but it sounds cool.

How did the T bar's go down for you?  

Oh, by the way, 3 hours is a long time to go without eating, but it works best for me.  I can't eat too soon before cardio or my performance suffers.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not too fond of the T-bars really. I like good old bentover rows more. It's easier to set-up properly for me.

Externally rotating face pulls are like normal face pulls, only you're grabbing the rope from below instead of from above. Like this, but you pull the rope back over your head.

I'm going to do HIIT again at 18:15h. Last meal was at 16:00h. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 7, 2007)

50m sprint + 50m walk for 8 sets. 
Rest until the pain wears off.
50m sprint + 50m walk for 4 sets.
Jog home and ice my crappy shins.

It went better, but I still got the pain. The pain gets so bad, it's crippling, even 2 and a half hours after my last meal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

Things are looking good in here Witchblade!

Over the years I have had problems with shin splints also.  In my experience, once you get them, you can't work thru them unless it is a mild case.  Take a week or two off from sprints and do something else instead.  When you come back, only do 2 sets of sprints and walks.  Then add 1 more per session until back up to 8.  I think you'll find that takes care of the problem.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2007)

ice the hell out of them and then get someone to look at your running technique.

maybe you are over pronating.

maybe you are running with a sway back posture.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> ice the hell out of them and then get someone to look at your running technique.
> 
> maybe you are over pronating.
> 
> maybe you are running with a sway back posture.


I've done all that. My running technique seems to be decent. I also bought new running shoes which were fit for my foot type. That and a few weeks off of running got rid of the problem, but yesterday I still felt a mild nuisance in my shins and I don't want to take any risks so I iced them. 

If my shins hurt next cardio workout, I'll replace the cardio by something else and gradually work up to sprinting again. 

Today's workout sucked. I feel overtrained. I'm taking the week off. Meh.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2007)

How are you analyzing your running technique.  Most importantly, you need someone to watch you from the back and look at heel strike and foot/ankle control....that would be pretty hard to do by yourself..haha


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Today's workout sucked. I feel overtrained. I'm taking the week off. Meh.



Good idea. If your body is telling you that you are overtraining, then take a week off. Deloads are great for both mental and physical recovery. I bet you will be starving to train after a week. 

I like to use deloads as an excuse to use that time on my list of "stuff to do".


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> How are you analyzing your running technique.  Most importantly, you need someone to watch you from the back and look at heel strike and foot/ankle control....that would be pretty hard to do by yourself..haha


Sorry for the confusion, I didn't do that myself. I went to see a pro and he made me run and videotaped it. Then he analyzed the video, looking at the position of my feet during my strides and explained that my running technique was oke. My right foot is overpronating very slightly, but nothing significant. He thought my shin splints were caused by my crappy shoes and simpy over use.

KelJu:
Yeah, I think I really need this week off. I've had 2 pretty brutal test weeks and the program I'm on is pretty taxing with that frequency and intensity. I got a lot of stuff to do, so I'll be oke. I'm making a movie with a friend who wants to be a director this summer, so we have a _lot_ to do. I also got plenty of reading material left for my literature list and I still have some movies on my must-see list. 

Next week and the 4 weeks after that I'll be working full time. I'm an 'internal mover' at the tax office. Sounds fancy, but most of it is carrying heavy stuff. It's hard work, but it's good money. I'll have about ???1700 ($2125) at the end of the summer. Most 17 year olds don't earn that much.


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, I'm really bad for taking week's off.  I never listen to my body, and fire on regardless.  Although, listening to Cowpimp's argument, that because we are'nt pro atheletes, we don't really need to take week's off.

I guess you're body knows best.  Good call in getting you're running evaluated, I'm sure as you do more, the oblique thing will disappear. 
Job sounds good Witch.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually, I believe Cowpimp didn't think weeks off were unnecessary. Rather I think he meant _planned_ deloading weeks aren't necessary when you're still making progress.

I don't like taking a week off either though. It goes against your instinct... train less, get more.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah, a week of can help out when/if you think you need one. and its always good to make some money, as for me I am jobless which blows a lot of ass. there is nothing around here right now! I put applications in all over the place and heard back from one and didn't get it. but 2125$ in 5 weeks is good money!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

I take a week off and every single time come back stronger.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother Blade!!! Hope your 4th was Great too!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm reading Further Brawn by Stuart McRoberts. Or rather, I'm skimming through it because it's a load of shit. Huge disappointment. 

On a side note, I've done an extensive psychological test to see what would be good career choices for me. I'm pretty happy with the overall analysis, but the psychologist told me the test results strongly indicate I'm mentally depressed. The more I think of it, the more I'm starting to believe it. She says it's very common in people with 'hyper intelligence' (how do you call it? gifted?) and insomnia. Woopidoo...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm pretty happy with the overall analysis, but the psychologist told me the test results strongly indicate I'm mentally depressed. The more I think of it, the more I'm starting to believe it. She says it's very common in people with 'hyper intelligence' (how do you call it? gifted?) and insomnia. Woopidoo...



_*Don't*_ buy into that shit! * Don't* let them tell you that your depressed!

Doctor these are way too fucking quick to make that diagnosis.  So you _might _feel a little bumbed out about a thing or two in your life.  _Whoodie-fucking-doo! _ 

Life is not perfect, so you don't necessarily need to be happy about everything.  Don't let them push you into that mindset (and the associated drugs) until you get several more professional opinions on the matter.

I do believe the idea that very intelligent people get into a funk once and while, hell, *I* do it, but it's nothing that big.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. Thinking about it only makes it worse. I'm definitely not taking any meds and I'm not going to see anyone about it either.

Maybe the solution is drinking more tea.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I take a week off and every single time come back stronger.



But don't you look/feel flat all week?  I think it would be mental torture to stay out of the gym for a week.  Atleast in my whacked out mind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2007)

Unless you're a complete emotional wreck, I don't understand how doctors could diagnose something like that.  You're working out, being healthy, and living the dream.

I agree with DOMS.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a Love/Hate thing going when I take time off, but I know I NEED it and I come back hungrier and ready to take it to another level!!! Listen to your body, and I second Brother DOMS, DON'T listen to the idiots who make money trying to make you feel like a peice of crap!!!

Enjoy your weekend Brother Blade!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2007)

Try meditation. Learn to relax. Try sitting for 10 minutes a day in the morning and then again in the evening and then build from that. Life is hard at times, a battle. Life is also made up of thoughts and actions. If you think about positive things, surround yourself with positive people life is a lot easier. We all need to learn how to strengthen our minds, to use our minds as a way to re-energize, as a way to heal. Medication can be a crutch. You have to think that you are well to be well. You have to believe you are strong so you can be strong- sounds stupid but it's true.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Try meditation. Learn to relax. Try sitting for 10 minutes a day in the morning and then again in the evening and then build from that. Life is hard at times, a battle. Life is also made up of thoughts and actions. If you think about positive things, surround yourself with positive people life is a lot easier. We all need to learn how to strengthen our minds, to use our minds as a way to re-energize, as a way to heal. Medication can be a crutch. You have to think that you are well to be well. You have to believe you are strong so you can be strong- sounds stupid but it's true.


Nice post.  Very inspiring advise BB.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 15, 2007)

hey Witchblade, how is the deloading/week off going?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

Not exactly as planned. I don't feel rested at all, but I doubt this is because of training fatigue.

I've designed a new program for the rest of the holidays. It's not as heavy as the last one, because I'll be working full time doing taxing labour.

*Goals:* hyperthrophy, health, cut.
*Split:* upper horizontal, lower, upper vertical.

Each mesocycle will last one week. I'll be working out 3 days a week. I'm currently in a caloric surplus.

Each workout consists of 2 parts: the main exercises and accessory work. The first 2 exercies of each workout will focus on improvement, mostly in the strength division. The accessory work should bring lots of pain by producing severe microtrauma. 

As keen as I am on variety, I'll be using a big arsenal of rather advanced training techniques for the upper body and I'll superset basically everything.

*Training techniques for the main exercises: Intensity*
Rest-pause
Wave loading
Super Overload
1,6-Training

*Training techniques for the accessory work: Microtrauma*
Pre-fatiguing/post-fatiguing (/Doubles)
Negative System
Super Slow
Isometrics
Escalating Density work
1-1/2s

Which techniques I'll use is dependent on what I feel like doing and whether I have a spotter or not.

*The Template*
Emphasis on template. These are mere guidelines.

*Sunday: Upper Horizontal*
1a) Bentover row 4x6
1b) Bench press 4x6

2a) Unilateral cable row 3x9
2b) Push-ups on handles 3x9

3a) Cable crossovers 2x12 (I might ditch these)
3b) Reverse flies 3x12

4) L-flies 3x10

*Monday: Cardio + Active Recovery*
Steady-state cardio/medium intensity interval training

*Tuesday: Lower*
1) Deadlift 4x6

2) Front squat 4x6

3) Unilateral squats 2x8

4) Pullthroughs 3x9

5) Overhead squats 3x7 (if I'm capable)

6) Calf raises 3x12

*Wednesday: Active Recovery + Cardio (if I'm up to it)*
Steady-state cardio/medium intensity interval training

*Thursday: Upper Vertical*
1a) Chin-ups 4x6
1b) Military press 4x6

2a) Unilateral pulldowns 3x9
2b) Dips 3x9

3a) High pulley face-pulls 3x9
3b) Hanging pike-ups 3x8

4a) Zottman curls 3x12
4b) Pushdowns 3x12

*Friday: Active Recovery*

*Saturday: Cardio + Active Recovery*
HIIT: Sprints

When cutting I'll stop performing the curls, pushdowns and crossovers. Maybe the pike-ups too.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

This first week will be a test week. I won't use any special techniques yet or really push myself to the limit.

I tried supine rows today, but they're still too hard for me. Unilateral cable rows are ... odd. Weighted pushups are a lot of fun. My bench press technique sucks ass. I haven't benched in weeks if not months and I'm down 20lbs. I hope it's all form. The L-flies are funny. I could use the fuzzy pink dumbells. My ROM is surprisingly good though, about 160°.


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

I like your plan Witch.  So much, that I might steal it for a new routine when the time comes.  

I did some Unilateral cable rows last workout, and felt they were pretty wierd too.  What's an L fly?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

Feel free to steal it. I could recommend my last routine too, if you're looking for something intense.

L-flies are prone external rotation laying on your side.


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Feel free to steal it. I could recommend my last routine too, if you're looking for something intense.
> 
> L-flies are prone external rotation laying on your side.


 
I googled them, because I did'nt really understand your terminology (prone external rotation????) , but that's only because I don't understand a lot of lifting terminology yet......

What routine did you do last? Is their a link to the thread?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 15, 2007)

sounds like a good new workout plan!

although I am not too familiar with some of the terminology, I get the just of it all. looking forward to see how this progresses.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

Old program

I removed the last set of chin-ups and CG bench press, because it was too taxing.


----------



## goob (Jul 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Old program
> 
> I removed the last set of chin-ups and CG bench press, because it was too taxing.


 
Thanks Witch.  A lot of variation there.  Good ideas.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

Tried to do cardio today, but failed. Active recovery was all I could muster.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like a moderately high volume program!

I like it though. Looks like youve put a lot of thought into it 

How are you going to implement those advanced techniques? Altogether at once? Cycling? How often will you progress with them? Etc etc.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll be picking a technique for each exercise at random really. I'll see what I like and maybe structure them later on. Once structured it's easier to measure progress.

So in a month, I might do the following on upper vertical day:
1a) Chin-ups rest-paused
1b) Military press 1,6-training

2a) Unilateral pulldowns negatives
2b) Dips negatives
2c) triceps pushdowns pre/post-fatigue

3a) High pulley face-pulls isometric hold at full contraction
3b) Hanging pike-ups slow negative

4) Zottman curls (build in negative overload)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy cow, that amount of volume would absolutely KILL me, Best Wishes my Friend!!! I have confidence in ya!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

It's not _that_ high really. Just a bit more than the standard push/pull from the stickies. And if anyone's doing any killing, it's you Arch! 

If it's too much I'll remove the isolation exercises first. Depends on how heavy the labour on my job is and how much sleep I'll be able to get.

Anyway, thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Witch, how long did it take you to build up to the condition needed for Guerilla cardio???  

Could you run 4-5 miles easily enough?

How did you feel after Guerilla Cardio?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

*Cardio*
Biking interval training: 15 km/9.5 miles in 30min. Doing intervals really kills you compared to steady-state biking. The strong wind didn't help either, but it felt great. I think I'm going to do more biking for cardio.

Lower day will be tomorrow. Couldn't make it today.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'll be picking a technique for each exercise at random really. I'll see what I like and maybe structure them later on. Once structured it's easier to measure progress.
> 
> So in a month, I might do the following on upper vertical day:
> 1a) Chin-ups rest-paused
> ...



Ah, thats a pretty good plan. Keep things interesting.

As long as you dont do the same technique for an exercise too often, that could stay a really fresh program for a long haul.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Witch, how long did it take you to build up to the condition needed for Guerilla cardio???


Well, I was in a really good condition already before I started weight lifting. I've done just about every sport in the book except rugby (american football variant) and basketball. I didn't really train for it. Before the summer I practised volleyball over 6 hours each week. When the season ended and the summer started I began doing interval training quite often. At my peak I was doing very little leg work and 3-4 HIIT sessions per week. I tried the actual Guerilla Cardio protocol for the first time at the end of the summer, grinded through and succeeded the first time. 



> Could you run 4-5 miles easily enough?


Never focused on that, but I definitely could. 10 miles too. I only weighed ~145 lbs at the time.



> How did you feel after Guerilla Cardio?


Dizzy, nauseated, sick, shaking, faint legged, king of the world.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah, thats a pretty good plan. Keep things interesting.
> 
> As long as you dont do the same technique for an exercise too often, that could stay a really fresh program for a long haul.


I really like variety to keep my motivation up. And for extended periods of time I prefer splits over total body training, so I think I'm going to stick to this one for a while.


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Well, I was in a really good condition already before I started weight lifting. I've done just about every sport in the book except rugby (american football variant) and basketball. I didn't really train for it. Before the summer I practised volleyball over 6 hours each week. When the season ended and the summer started I began doing interval training quite often. At my peak I was doing very little leg work and 3-4 HIIT sessions per week. I tried the actual Guerilla Cardio protocol for the first time at the end of the summer, grinded through and succeeded the first time.
> 
> 
> Never focused on that, but I definitely could. 10 miles too. I only weighed ~145 lbs at the time.
> ...


 

Ouch!  Thanks for the feedback.  It seems I have a bit to go to get there.  Not too far away.  No real leg work until it's done.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

I think you don't need much leg work when you're sprinting that much. It may even be a nice change for your legs and your lower back won't complain. I wouldn't advise it for long durations though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I really like variety to keep my motivation up. And for extended periods of time I prefer splits over total body training, so I think I'm going to stick to this one for a while.



Im all about variety too. Its getting to the point where i only have a template for the session, and ill fill it in around that. Even if its just the exercises, it really helps keep you interested right the way through.

Theres so many different training configurations that theres absolutely no excuse for being bored with what you're doing.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

Agreed 100%.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

do you mind if I somewhat kinda copy your template there for my next routine? I really like that.

that is one killer interval training you have there! shit man, 30km/hr pretty much, I'm lucky if I get 20kms in an hour.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'll be picking a technique for each exercise at random really. I'll see what I like and maybe structure them later on. Once structured it's easier to measure progress.
> 
> So in a month, I might do the following on upper vertical day:
> 1a) Chin-ups rest-paused
> ...


Good looking program WB.  It is so scientific  .


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking program WB.  It is so scientific  .



I don't know what half of that shit means.  

And I call myself a lifter.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't know what half of that shit means.
> 
> And I call myself a lifter.



Google is a wonderful thing. I didnt have a clue what "Wave Loading" meant. I thought it was some crazy exercise to train the power of your waving.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm getting to really like throwing those negatives in !


----------



## goob (Jul 18, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm getting to really like throwing those negatives in !


 
I like throwing negaives in too....."witch you fucking suck ass, you bastar....."   Oh, er...... misunderstood the terminology. 


Witch, you are officially added to my plagerisation list, with those great workout plans.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh noes.  

Wait til you see it in action next weeks. I'm off to the gym now for lower body day.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

*Wednesday, Lower*
1) Front Squats 155/3x5 *PR*

2) Deadlift 245/2x5, 265/2x5

3) Unilateral 'leg press/hack squat' 135/1x5 145/2x5

4) Unilateral hyperextension bw/1x15

5) Hip abduction machine 145/1x15,11

6) Overhead squats 45 (bar)/2x12

7a) Unilateral calf raises bw/1x10,10,7
7b) Hanging leg raises bw/2x30s isometric hold with legs higher than parallel to the ground

Took it easy today. I'm glad I can do overhead squats without much of a problem. I'm not a fan of them though. I think balance is all they do for me.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Came out with a pr on the front squats right away! Right on!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

solid workout Witchblade! good job on the PR!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Last day of the testing week today. I love this workout already.

*Thursday, Upper vertical*
1a) CG Chin-ups bw/1x10,8,8 - hands touching each other
1b) Military press 90/1x8,8,7 - bar to chest - barbell > dumbell  

2a) Unilateral pulldowns testing, found 60 as a benchmark
2b) Dips bw/1x11,10,7

3a) Kneeling high pulley face pulls testing, found 60 as benchmark
3b) Unilateral pushdowns testing, found 25 as a benchmark

Forgot I was supposed to do zottman curls and pike-ups. The zottman curls may be superficial anyway. That 3rd superset totally killed my forearms and grip.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

I like your mix of exercises.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow nice work Witch.  I've never tried chin-ups with my hands touching each other. How did it go for you?  Easier/harder than standard grip?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks baker and goob. 

CG chins are harder and there's a crapload of biceps involvement. I can do more medium grip chin-ups. At least I could if I didn't have the wrists of a six year old.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking good Witch

I dont know if my old journal is still on here... Ill look, but if I recall your DB bench numbers seem to be pretty similar to mine at that age. You remind me quite a bit of myself at 17 as far as bodytype goes. I was 6'3"ish and 180ish and kind of an ectomorph. 

I am impressed by your excellent stretching warmup and your committment to doing it each and every time. Most 17 year olds just walk into the gym, do some bench and curls and leave. Congrats man!

Oh and by the way.... Transformers has to be one of the most rad movies ever made!! 

Later man


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks baker and goob.
> 
> CG chins are harder and there's a crapload of biceps involvement. I can do more medium grip chin-ups. At least I could if I didn't have the wrists of a six year old.



I wonder which way is harder for me.  Medium might be the hardest...wide grip has the shortest ROM, but I seem stronger on the chinups...fuck I dont know.

I am jealous that you have a bar to do chin ups with.  My gym have special pullup bars and the closest ones leave about 7 inches inbetween my hands.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope I'll be able to keep up with your rate of improvement, musclebeach, and get a physique like yours.  The warmup and cooldown are definitely very time consuming, especially on whole body days. I'll do anything to prevent injuries.

Akira, my gym has 2 pullup bars. 1 only has hand holds at a very wide grip and the leg raises pad gets in the way so it's hardly usable. The other is pretty good, but the handles are spaced 3 hands apart and the roof gets in the way if you want to go any higher than chin above bar. Sternum chins are impossible. So when I'm doing CG chins or NG pullups I'm not gripping the handles, I'm just hanging onto the metal without the hand holds. Hell, the bars I'm gripping aren't even round. They're rectangular. God bless gloves.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Brother Blade, lookin GOOD my Friend!!! Believe in yourself, you have to "Believe to Achieve"!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 22, 2007)

Heh, today's workout made me believe again. I'm still not going balls out at all, but my numbers are pretty good. The future is bright. I've decided I'm going to cut after next week. It'll be near impossible to bulk with 8 and a half hours of hard labour on a daily basis anyway.

I'm not exactly sure about the numbers of today, because I used so many different loads.

*Sunday, Upper Horizontal*
1a) Cable rows wave loading - wave 1 wave 2 wave 3
135x6 135x8 135x8
145x5 145x6
155x4 155x5

1b) Bench press wave loading - wave 1 wave 2
110x10
135x8 135x10
155x4 135x5
175x2 175x5 (spotted, but he barely touched the bar) *PR*

2a) Dumbell Rows
75x5
65x7x3
45x1 30s hold at top

2b) Push-ups on handles
bw+35x6x3

3a) Bentover reverse cable flies
20x6x3 with 3s hold at top

3b) Crossovers - minimized front delt work - tempo: 3/1/X!/1
45x10 
55x10 

4) L-flies
7x7x2 

Cake! I think I'll keep this as my exercise selection for upper horizontal.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 23, 2007)

First day at work. Only 1-2 days per week are heavy labour, the rest is cake. Enough to break a sweat, but nothing intense at all. Just those 1-2 days are pretty heavy. I think positively and imagine it's strongman stuff. Moving 650lbs carts and stuff.


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

Numbers look great!

What kind of work are you doing??  650 lb carts???


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 23, 2007)

The tax office is busy with an intern moving to upgrade efficiency. I'm one of the guys that has to move all the stuff, mainly paperwork (tax tapers). I spend most of the time in the archives, but 1-2 times a week we need to move all the stuff to a new archive.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 1b) Bench press wave loading - wave 1 wave 2
> 110x10
> 135x8 135x10
> 155x4 135x5
> 175x2 175x5 (spotted, but he barely touched the bar) *PR*



So long as he only lightly touched your bar, I don't think you've got anything to worry about.  


Nice job on the PR, man!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice pr there on your bench! That always makes me feel good!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother Blade, you SHOULD Believe after that one!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

awesome workout Witchblade! I really like the way you have it set up here.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 25, 2007)

I think the journal with all your inspiration contributed to my motivation big time. 

Yesterday's workout was another fine one. 

*Tuesday, Lower*
1) Deadlift rest-paused
285x5,4,3,2,1 *PR*

2) Front squats - re-evaluating form and movement because it hurts my torso/ribcage
Some sets of 2 and 3 with around 135

3a) Pullthroughs 145/4x10 *PR*
3b) Calf raises with a 25lbs plate pinched in one hand, switching hands every 10 reps
bw+25/1x20,16,16,12

4) Leg press/hack squat machine partials (to 'parallel') - (dunno what the fuck it is, but the movement looks like a crossbreed between hack squats and leg presses)
155/3x10

5) Some unilateral side planks and hyperextensions in between the cool-down



I'm going to try to persuade the gym owner to buy a trap bar and/or one of those powersquat MantaRay things so I can squat properly. Still, deadlifts are improving.


4) Partial


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Good shit Witch.  Bustin out some great PR's, even after a hard day at work.

What's Partial mean?


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Have front squats always hurt you?


----------



## buening (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice routine you have there witch. A few other options you might try and like. I know the Smith machine isn't highly regarded, but if you have one at the gym try it doing calf raises. We have a platform that's roughly 3" tall that i hang my heels off of and (if you have the flexibility) I let my heels touch the ground and then perform the calf raise. I'm up to 250lb including the bar and it has made my calves explode. I used to do them one leg at a time with a DB in my hand off the spotting platform, but this has really helped.

Also, not sure if your gym has it but have you tried hammer grip pullups? Our gym has those assisted chin/dip stations and i just affix the foot platform to the ground and do BW pullups. This is actually my strongest grip compared to wide and narrow grip pullups/chins. Just another variation to experiment if the equipment is available. It's an excellent bicep builder.

Also, are those weights you posted in lbs or kgs? You mentioned they needed to be multiplied by 2.2. If so that is a crazy deadlift for your weight. If not it is still pretty good for your age and weight/height.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks blue. I've thought about doing calf raises like that... I'll give it a whirl. bw+250lbs, that's awesome man! 

I've done the hammer grip pullpups. I call them neutral grip (NG) pullups. I like them, but as I mentioned to Akira, I have to hold on to rectangular bars to do them. 

The weights are in lbs. Y KG x 2.2 = Y lbs. I wish they were in KG! 

Good tips. I'm always open to suggestions! 



goob said:


> Good shit Witch.  Bustin out some great PR's, even after a hard day at work.
> 
> What's Partial mean?


Hadn't even thought about the fatigue from work yet! 

Partial simpyl means 'for a part' so you're not doing the entire movement, just one bit of it. In this particular case it meant I didn't go past a 90° bent in my knees.




katt said:


> Have front squats always hurt you?


Nope. It started a few weeks/months after I stopped doing back squats and started front squats. I can't back squat because of a flexibility issue in my joints that can't be healed. My dad has it too. I used to use a MantaRay-ish pad on the bar, but my gym doesn't have it anymore and I can't find it anywhere online (I'd have to find a European store even).


----------



## buening (Jul 25, 2007)

BW+250 isn't as hard as it sounds. I can actually put on 150lbs and max out at 15 reps. The next workout i can put on 250 and still max at 15 reps. Calves work very strangely, at least on my body. I'm just slowly progressing on the weight. I actually started way too low and wasted time. Also, they don't work as well if you don't have a small platform to hang your heels off of. I've even used the step aerobics platform when my normal one was used. Just make sure you stretch your calves plenty before if you decide to try to touch your heels to the ground (light weight is a must at first, obviously).  If you don't like all that weight on your shoulders, the same thing could be done on a leg press machine. I prefer the smithy though   I finally found a use for that damn machine. Another tip, on the last rep of the last set of standing calf raises, i like to squeeze in as many partial reps as possible. I normally get between 5 and 12 partial reps with a ROM of 2-3". Guarantee you won't walk normal after that last set 

Ah, neutral grip makes sense as well. My shoulder pops like crazy when doing wide grip chins. Still trying to figure that one out, but am doing the hammer grip chins for now.

If you want a comparison of what you are lifting, here are my numbers. I've been working out for about a year and a half, with a year actually being serious. I've always been in sports, so i had a decent base to begin with (just a beer belly). I don't have a journal as of now 

Standing OH Press BB: 95/3x7
Deads: 215/2x6   - just started these two months ago
Bent BB Rows: 160/3x7
Bench BB: 175/3x7
Weighted Dips: 20/3x10
Hammer chins: BW/3x10
Standing Calf Raises: BW+250/3x15
Squats: 155/3x8  - just started ATG 2 months ago, so weight is pretty low

I'm 25yrs old, 5'9" and 172lb with roughly 16% bf.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

man, those deads look mighty Witchblade! great job!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother Blade, and a PR to boot, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

*PRs* are always a good thing.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, what he said


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2007)

*hugs you guys (katt extra intimately, but not too intimately for fear of being crushed)* 



buening said:


> Ah, neutral grip makes sense as well. My shoulder pops like crazy when doing wide grip chins. Still trying to figure that one out, but am doing the hammer grip chins for now.


I'd just stick to a close grip or pullups. The wider the grip the worse for your shoulders.

You sound quite knowledgeable, bue, and your posts are very informative, so I think a lot of people would be interested to see a journal by you. Plus it's great for motivation, as I've recently found out. The atmosphere is really great in this section and there's a ton of inspirational material floating around. I mean, look at Archangel and Musclebeach's journals!

*Thursday, Upper vertical*
1a) NG Pullups - wave loading
bw+30/5x3
bw+45/3x3

1b) Military press - wave loading
90/2x8
110/3x5
135/1x2
I love this exercise, but I tend to arch my back when I rack the weight damnit.

*1 1/2) Tried mixed grip pullups (bw/1x6,4), but they suck.*

2a) Unilateral pulldowns
65/1x6
45/2x10

2b) Dips bw/3x10 - Never been good at dips. Maybe it's anatomical.

3a) Face pulls 65/3x10
3b) Barbell rollouts on knees bw/5x3

4a) Unilateral Zottman curls 18/2x8
4b) Unilateral reverse grip pushdowns 35/2x12

Satisfied.

I'm up for some more advanced stuff for next week, but I'm going to drop calories so I'm _in dubio_.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2007)

great looking workout Witchblade. it looks so high tech, lol...wave loading, I have no idea what it is but it sounds cool.

how do you find you feel after doing 4 supersets? I am going to be doing this beginning of Sept. but I am going to be in bit of a caloric surplus.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet wo Witch! I like the face pull/ rollout superset that's hardcore!


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Good work Witch.   Some may say, _so _good, it's _Witchcraft_.*

*Title for your next journal......


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work Witch.   Some may say, _so _good, it's _Witchcraft_.*
> 
> *Title for your next journal......


I'll definitely remember that one! 

_Witchcraft_



Bakerboy said:


> Sweet wo Witch! I like the face pull/ rollout superset that's hardcore!


I really like those exercises. It would be cool to eventually do them standing with just one hand on a barbell. You might get there rather soon bb. 



Scarface30 said:


> great looking workout Witchblade. it looks so high tech, lol...wave loading, I have no idea what it is but it sounds cool.
> 
> how do you find you feel after doing 4 supersets? I am going to be doing this beginning of Sept. but I am going to be in bit of a caloric surplus.


Wave loading is just what it looks like. You're doing your sets in 'waves'. As opposed to straight sets, you add weight every set until you reach a certain point (which can be whatever you want, 1 rep or even 10 reps), then you go back to your first weight and do the cycle all over again as often as you want. 

The supersets don't bother me. I'm not really focusing on low RIs though. I just lift, walk to the next station calmly, add weight and lift again. I'm not running up and down with no rest in between.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2007)

really impressive stuff WB 

how are you finding this program? its looking great from here!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

KILLER routine Brother Blade!!! Best wishes w/it and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I really love this program! I can't wait to start with more advanced stuff for the accessory work. I'm really happy I started I journal. I wouldn't be able to do this program all in my head, I think, and the motivational boost is great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm really happy I started I journal.


Isn't it great how posting your workouts to the public tends to motivate you to work harder?  

It took me awhile to be convinced to post my workouts also, but I am so glad I started a journal.  You don't want to disappoint your peers  .


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

Correcto mundo.


----------



## buening (Jul 30, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'd just stick to a close grip or pullups. The wider the grip the worse for your shoulders.
> 
> You sound quite knowledgeable, bue, and your posts are very informative, so I think a lot of people would be interested to see a journal by you. Plus it's great for motivation, as I've recently found out. The atmosphere is really great in this section and there's a ton of inspirational material floating around. I mean, look at Archangel and Musclebeach's journals!




They are worse for your shoulders, true. But from what i understand, the wider grip recruits more muscle fibers in the lats compared to neutral grip.  I think it may be my form that is a bit off.

I do a lot of research about lifting and exercises on numerous forum. I'm a member on around 5 different forums. I'm a structural engineer, so i've been programmed to over research everything    I keep a log book of my lifts, as well as an excel spreadsheet for a monthly summary of lifts and bodypart measurement. I think i may do a journal on here just for shits and giggles. Hopefully i can remember to update it often. Right now i'm letting some tendons heal after picking the biggest guy to arm wrestle against    Now i know why i never arm wrestle people. Good luck with the lifts and keep up the good work. Lemme know if i can help with anything!


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

How goes it Witch?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2007)

buening said:


> They are worse for your shoulders, true. But from what i understand, the wider grip recruits more muscle fibers in the lats compared to neutral grip.  I think it may be my form that is a bit off.
> 
> I do a lot of research about lifting and exercises on numerous forum. I'm a member on around 5 different forums. I'm a structural engineer, so i've been programmed to over research everything    I keep a log book of my lifts, as well as an excel spreadsheet for a monthly summary of lifts and bodypart measurement. I think i may do a journal on here just for shits and giggles. Hopefully i can remember to update it often. Right now i'm letting some tendons heal after picking the biggest guy to arm wrestle against    Now i know why i never arm wrestle people. Good luck with the lifts and keep up the good work. Lemme know if i can help with anything!


Damn, your book keeping is impressive. I don't write anything down except the stuff in this journal. Same with school. I don't write down calculations and don't update my agenda.

I hear ya on the arm wrestling. You need to warmup _very_ thoroughly before doing that or you'll feel like your arm got ripped apart. 

You're right about the lats getting more involvement with a wider grip.

Oh and I tried those calf raises in the smith machine today. They rock! I have to keep the bar on my front delts as if I'm front squatting though, because I can't hold a bar on my back. A nerve gets impinged and my arms go numb or something.



goob said:


> How goes it Witch?


I tried to update my journal sunday, but after I had typed everything I wanted to say including sunday's workout, my Inet connection got reset.  I didn't do anything special anyway. Same as last week basically.

I also tried to do sprints on saturday, but already after the first sprint I got crushed by the searing pain in my stomache (right side). I'll try sprinting in the morning when I've only had breakfast. If that doesn't help I'll give up HIIT sprints.

I think I'm going to split my leg day in two and do cardio on those days too. I'm too tired/demotivated to do cardio on off days, but if I'm in the gym anyway I might muster enough energy. Leg days tend to take more than an hour for me. I need longass rest intervals for deads and squats. I might do sprints as my second leg day... 

*Tuesday, Lower*
1) Deadlift, 285/7x3 - tried straps for the first time. I love them.

2) Pistols, some sets of 3 and 5 - I found a really cool way to do these assisted. Put a bar in a squat rack at penis height. Squat down and touch the lower part of the bar with the upper part of your hands (your palm are facing the floor). This way you won't fall over, but you get very little support and yo u can't cheat.

3) Pullthroughs, 165/3x10 

4) Smith machine standing calf raises, bw+65/1x~10,8,6 (not sure)

5) fucking around with overhead squats.

My plan is to do two short lower days instead of one long one. The template will be something along the lines of the upper body days with one main exercise (sprints/squat variant/deadlift) and some accessory stuff. Since I've started using straps, I'll also need to do some grip work. I'm thinking about farmer's walks. After 30 mins of weight training I'll do 20 mins of cardio. 

I gave up on squatting with a barbell. I asked if my gym could get a trap bar or some power squat bar and it might. I certainly hope so. Pistols don't compare to barbell squats.

Sorry about the hectic layout of this post.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

just my 2 cents worth - I LOVE staps... my grip strength really gives out on my heavy sets, so they are a must for me....

or maybe it's because I'm a girl....


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2007)

Same here, katt. So that excludes girls. Maybe straps are for people with long hair and tits.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

so you have long hair & tits????


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2007)

Yup, (shoulder) long hair and (muscly) tits.


----------



## goob (Jul 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Same here, katt. So that excludes girls. Maybe straps are for people with long hair and tits.


 
 No, I think that's strap-ons.....


Good workout Witch. I've been fucking about with pistols too, but find them really hard.  Amazing to think I could'nt really do them although i could do Bulgarian squats holding 55lb Db's????  How the France does that work? 

I'm still convinced that the pain you get in HIIT is due to you having eaten under 2 hours before going for it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice workout Witchblade! 

I tried straps once, was doing shrugs with around 275..the bar slipped, the strap caught around my wrist and pulled tight...not the best feeling having that weight hanging from your wrist!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 1, 2007)

Pistols are killer, goob. You need a ton of mobility and balance to pull them off. I can't do a single pistol ass to grass unassisted yet, but I'm determined to be able to, moreso since I can't squat with a barbell at the moment.

@ scar: better your wrist than your knees!


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Pistols are killer, goob. You need a ton of mobility and balance to pull them off. I can't do a single pistol ass to grass unassisted yet, but I'm determined to be able to, moreso since I can't squat with a barbell at the moment.
> 
> @ scar: better your wrist than your knees!


 
Why can't you squat with a BB?

...and yeah, pistols are really hardcore.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Lookin good Brother Blade!!!


----------



## buening (Aug 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Damn, your book keeping is impressive. I don't write anything down except the stuff in this journal. Same with school. I don't write down calculations and don't update my agenda.
> 
> Oh and I tried those calf raises in the smith machine today. They rock! I have to keep the bar on my front delts as if I'm front squatting though, because I can't hold a bar on my back. A nerve gets impinged and my arms go numb or something.



Thanks, goes hand in hand with my profession. Engineering is full of formulas and calcs, so not taking notes in class would be suicide  

Interesting with the nerve. Have you tried lowering the bar and sqeezing your shoulder blades together? The bar is entirely on your shoulder girdle and doesn't touch you spine (although eventually transferred to the spine, obviously). I know a few guys that claimed they couldn't do squats for similar reasons, and i found that the bar was fairly high on the back and the bar was touching their spine. When i do squats, the bar is low enough that it feels like it wants to roll down my back. Bending at the hips more prevents it from doing this. I have the J hooks set fairly low so i can rack it when bent at the hips. I'm not squatting 500lbs though, so the force on my spine isn't a concern at this point

Also, these pistols you speak of. Are they these and are you adding any weight? Untitled Document


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't back squat because my arms go numb and I can hardly get them behind my back, despite good shoulder mobility, and I can't front squat because my rib cage decompresses or something. I'm not sure and I don't know a single good physical therapist around here to check it out. I've tried everything, but a bar on my back is just not going to happen, not even in the smith machine when doing calf raises.

And yes, bue, those are the pistols I'm doing, although my method of assistance varies. I don't hold onto anything, I just touch a bar in front of me with the top of my hands (palms down).
_


Memo to self: make a post about the freakshow at work. I swear I think I've mistaken some psychological clinic for the tax office._


*Thursday, Upper vertical*
1) NG Pullups 
bw+18x7, rest-pause 8s, x3
bw+18x7

2) Military Press - contrast training
90x7
135x2
90x8
135x2
80x7

3) Unilateral pulldowns
30/3x12 - tempo: 3/1/2/3 - mega set (NO rest between sets or arms)

Sick burn, but still too light.

3 1/2) 6 WG Pullups

4) Dips
bw+18x6, drop weight, bwx4
bw+18x6, drop weight, bwx2
... immediately to

5) Pushdowns
Big dropset without rest. Something like..
65x8, 45x10, 25x15, rest-pause 10s, 25x15

6a) Zottman curls (to hammer curls)
25x7, switch to neutral grip, 25x3
25x7, switch to neutral grip, 25x2

6b) Underhand face-pulls
65x12
65x11
65x11

Feels like my shoulders and arms are on fire.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 2, 2007)

man, that is one serious workout Witchblade! nice job


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Superb job Witch.   You incorporate some pretty tech shit into your workout design.  Top notch.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 4, 2007)

Merci!

However, it's not tech shit. It's witchcraft! 

I've reduced my calories to about maintenance this week and I plan on reducing them below maintenance upcoming week. Secondly I'll be doing two lower body days hitherto followed by cardio. The second (new) lower body day will consist of sprints or weights, whatever I feel like doing. I'm too lazy to do active recovery every day, so I'm just skipping that altogether. I can't find a damn foam roller in Holland anyway. 

So this will be the new template.

Monday off
Tuesday lower + cardio
Wednesday off
Thursday upper vertical
Friday/Saturday lower + cardio/off (these days are interchangable)
Sunday upper horizontal


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

Still waiting for your "freakshow" story


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I can't back squat because my arms go numb and I can hardly get them behind my back, despite good shoulder mobility, and I can't front squat because my rib cage decompresses or something. I'm not sure and I don't know a single good physical therapist around here to check it out. I've tried everything, but a bar on my back is just not going to happen, not even in the smith machine when doing calf raises.
> 
> And yes, bue, those are the pistols I'm doing, although my method of assistance varies. I don't hold onto anything, I just touch a bar in front of me with the top of my hands (palms down).
> _
> ...



Are you describing what exactly goes on in a zottman curl or are these extra movements you threw in?

I used to do Zottmans...maybe Ill throw them in again soon.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 5, 2007)

Memo to self: katt is waiting for your freakshow story.
Memo to self #2: tell IM about the police story from work.

Akira:
I'm doing zottman curls to or near failure, then switch to a neutral (hammer) grip and pump out some more hammer curls with the same dumbell.

*Sunday, Upper Horizontal*
1a) Cable rows
145x9 
155x5, 10s rest-pause, 155x3, 10s rest-pause, 155x1
135x8

1b) Bench press
155x8, 5s rest-pause, 155x4, 5s rest-pause, 155x2 (spotted and slightly assisted)

2) Dumbell rows - one-and-a-halfs (1 1/2); no rest between arms
50x10
50x6
50x7 

3) Push-ups on handles
bw+25x9
bw+25x7
bw+25x6

4a) Reverse cable flies
25x12, dropset to 10x12
25x10, dropset to 10x10

4b) High to low cross-overs
45x15+? 
45x15

5) L-flies
2x15
2x10

The lack of rest and the extreme heat (no airconditioning in my gym) made this a killer workout, but I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful workout.....I to feel your pain with no A/C!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree w/Brother D2!!! Excellent w/o Brother Blade!!! It was 100 here today, and it's supposed to be the coolest day of the week!!!


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

Memo to Witch: Send goob lots of money (and Dutch drugs)
Memo to Witch: Send goob lots of super-hot Dutch girls....
Memo to Witch: Congratulate on outstanding workout....


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 7, 2007)

goob. Thanks DD and AA. Today's workout was even more satisfying! I've figured out the basis for my 2 lower body days and I like the new plan a lot.

*Tuesday, Lower Push*
1) Pistols 
Set a PR doing 7 pistols with my left leg unassisted and ATG(!!!) I can only do 3 ATG and unassisted with my right leg though so I stuck with something like 6x3 after checking out how many I could do. I wasn't even sure I could do one! 

2) DB Walking lunges
45s/~3x15 (?) walking across the gym so this includes side-lunges and the like too. I was just walking around learning the exercise and I love it already.

3) RDL
220/3x7

4) Leg curls (no medicine ball in my gym so I had to use the machine)
machine(?)+10/1x10,9,7

5) Treadmill and row machine 2min intervals without rest in between for 10 mins.

I love this workout. Lower Pull is coming up friday or saturday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

good job with the pistols! great workout Witchblade

while you're at it, send some hot Dutch girls this way too!


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good job with the pistols! great workout Witchblade
> 
> while you're at it, send some hot Dutch girls this way too!


 
You get second pick.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

45's for walking lunges.... can you say "you're not going to sit down for a few days??"


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Fucking excellent job on the pistols! Thats awesome, man


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 9, 2007)

Hm scar and goob... which one would be your first pick?

LSFW!







Anka Romensky...






...or Carolina Marconi

Yes, those are really Dutch girls. Really.

@ katt:
I'm definitely feeling it today! Glutes, hams, quads, the lot of it.

@ gaz:
I was surprised myself.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 9, 2007)

*Thursday, Upper vertical*
1a) NG Pullups
bw+35/1x5, 1x6, 1x4, 1x4

1b) Military Press
110x8 *PR*, _10s rest-pause_, x1, _10s rest-pause_, x1, _10s rest-pause_, x1, _10s rest-pause_, dropset to 45x16 

2a) WG Pullups 
1x6

2b) WG Pulldowns 
80/1x10 
65/3x15 - cake

3a) Dips
5x9 - extremely easy, nowhere near failure!

3b) Face-pulls
80/4x12

4) Dragonflag 5s negatives
3x5

Satisfied.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

That's some strong MP! 

Good job, Witchblade!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 9, 2007)

Shoulders and lower posterior chain is where all my muscle's at, heh.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *That's some strong MP*!
> 
> Good job, Witchblade!



I second that, nice job man!


----------



## goob (Aug 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hm scar and goob... which one would be your first pick?
> 
> LSFW!
> 
> ...


 
I'm swaying towards Carolina at the moment.....  Fuck it, I'm greedy, i'm having both, scarface - you can have "pam"......

BTW Nice job Witch, kicking ass with those MP's.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

goob said:


> I'm swaying towards Carolina at the moment.....  Fuck it, I'm greedy, i'm having both, scarface - you can have "pam"......
> 
> BTW Nice job Witch, kicking ass with those MP's.



damnit goob, you beat me to it! you must have some more up your sleeve Witchblade! lol

screw it...even though she wasn't there, Adriana Lima is mine.























 ..if only


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn. Nice job bro.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

Gratie, gratie!

Update: 
- Couldn't make it to the gym on friday or saturday. Well, I could have made it, but I choose to party all weekend. I managed to eat just two cheat meals and I even followed them up with two HIIT swimming workouts. The coolest party was at a rusty deserted boat in the middle of nowhere. We had to run for a farmer, cross a swamp, then put all our shit (incl. barbeque haha) into waterproof bags and swim to the boat. Thank god we found a surfboard, because we kind of miscalculated the distance we had to swim. Must have been a 10min swim, carrying all our stuff.
- The Black Album from Metallica is fucking awesome.
- So is James Brown.
- I managed to remain in a caloric deficit all weekend I think.
- Life is good.

The training plan: 
I'm going to up the volume a bit more next week and do more cardio. Intensity is going way down to give the CNS some rest. The week after that I'm deloading, cutting volume in half and upping the intensity. This week I'll also take a break from cutting. After that I'll build up for a few more weeks.

*Sunday, Upper Horizontal*
1a) Cable rows
180/1x20s hold near full stretch
155/6x5 (sets x reps) - too easy.

1b) Bench press
200/1x20s hold near lock-out
165/6x4 - easy.

2a) Dumbell rows
65/3x10 - (half) a second hold at contraction

2b) Push-ups on handles
bw+35/1x7,6,5,4

3a) Reverse cable flies
25/1x7,7,6

3b) High to low cross-overs
45/2x12 - 1s hold at full stretch and full contraction

4) L-flies
2/1x10,10,8 - ROM ~170°


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

*Tales of the tax office*
I figured I'd meet a lot of extremely conventional people at the tax office. Boy was I wrong. It's true for all the desk jobs, but the people I work with are... extraordinary. I spend most of my time in the archives with one collegue. 

My first collegue was a 25 year old female über nerd. Likes Harry Potter, Bambi, Stargate, the Lion King, everything that's Japanese, especially Pokémon, manga and anime series; doesn't know what Pulp Fiction, The Godfather, Casablanca, Die Hard, Dirty Harry or the Pianist is; suffers from stress-related anxiety attacks and hyperventilation; is pale, fat, sleep deprived, wears clothes that make her look 10 years younger and wears glasses; doesn't comprehend why I eat _fat peanuts and steak_ when I'm on a diet. Luckily she's going on vacation (I think because of me) and she's being replaced next week.

You think that's weird? At the post office in the tax office we have a black semi-asian midget with a waterhead called Bas. He's one sneaky fucker that constantly talks about sex. His partner is a 35 year old Gothic that claims she can communicate with animals. She conversates with her dog, fish and even flies and ants. 

There's more, but you'd have to see and hear them to understand (and believe).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> G
> 
> The training plan:
> I'm going to up the volume a bit more next week and do more cardio. Intensity is going way down to give the CNS some rest. The week after that I'm deloading, cutting volume in half and upping the intensity. This week I'll also take a break from cutting. After that I'll build up for a few more weeks.




you are mixing up some concepts.  the best way for you to back off and then intensify would be to drop the volume down, but not the intensity.  For example, if you have been doing 165/3 sets of 8 reps, in your unload week, you might drop down to 165/4 sets x 4 reps.  Then, the next week, intensify your work by brining the 4x4 loading scheme up to a more normal intensity (~80-85%) and go for it for the next few weeks.

Then take a week off or do a week of unloading or active rest.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

That's sort of what I'm doing, but I'm splitting the rest up into two weeks instead of one deloading week.

_The following week_: volume up, intensity down (has to). Basically an endurance training week. Not really a deload, but a break from heavy lifting.

_The week after that_: deloading as you said, volume down, intensity at normal levels. In your example it's 4x4 with a weight normally used for 3x8, but I'd be doing something more like 3x3 with a 5-6RM because the CNS already had some rest last week and I've only been training hard for 3 weeks.

I know it's not the standard deloading week, but I'll still get the needed rest won't I?


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

Haha, only you could get a job as a removal man for a circus..........

Great workout Witch.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 12, 2007)

Never really believe in the whole unloading philosophy myself (if you are going to rest, then rest), but I really like your two week plan!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Tales of the tax office*
> I figured I'd meet a lot of extremely conventional people at the tax office. Boy was I wrong. It's true for all the desk jobs, but the people I work with are... extraordinary. I spend most of my time in the archives with one collegue.
> 
> My first collegue was a 25 year old female über nerd. Likes Harry Potter, Bambi, Stargate, the Lion King, everything that's Japanese, especially Pokémon, manga and anime series; doesn't know what Pulp Fiction, The Godfather, Casablanca, Die Hard, Dirty Harry or the Pianist is; suffers from stress-related anxiety attacks and hyperventilation; is pale, fat, sleep deprived, wears clothes that make her look 10 years younger and wears glasses; doesn't comprehend why I eat _fat peanuts and steak_ when I'm on a diet. Luckily she's going on vacation (I think because of me) and she's being replaced next week.
> ...



Wow!!  At least it keeps it.... interesting...


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Never really believe in the whole unloading philosophy myself (if you are going to rest, then rest), but I really like your two week plan!


Heh, I usually just take a full week off, but I want to see how the deloading goes.

*Tuesday, Lower*
Did some pistol singles in my warmup. 

1) Deadlift
330x1
355x0 - _it's that first inch that kills me. The joy of being tall, I guess. According to my previous PR (265x10) I should be able to lift more, but I've never done singles for deadlifts before so I'm not going to push it.
285x5_

2) Front Squat - _I can front squat again! (albeit with a ludicrously tight form and slow tempo; my elbows are up so high I can hardly look in the mirror.)_
110/6x4 (sets x reps)

3) Overhead Squat
65/6x4

Did a lot of new stuff and took my time, so no time for cardio afterwards.


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2007)

^ If you havent done singles before I would work up to a 1RM with something like triples. Going for heavier lifting has a different feel to it, you really have to drive your hips into it.

good job


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

It definitely has a different vibe, even more so than I expected. I think I'll try a 1RM attempt at bench and deads after the deloading weeks. With tips from the deadliftinator himself, I shall soon deadlift 2x bodyweight.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 16, 2007)

Living on caffeine at the moment. Fell asleep at work while I was sitting in a chair without neck support right next to 2 big banging speakers. Heh... It's getting progressively harder to keep cutting. The cravings have begun. Still, I feel so energized after work none of that shit matters. 

*Upper vertical*
1a) NG Pullups 
1x10,10,10,9

1b) Military Press
90/1x10,10,10,9

2) _*phone rings and a girl I kissed tells me she got Pfeiffer... * 

... ok, hmpf..._

2) Unilateral Pulldowns - no rest between arms
80x6 
60x9
60x8

3a) Dips
3x12

3b) High pulley kneeling face-pulls
60(?)/4x15

4) Unilateral overhead rope triceps extensions - I noticed my left triceps is definitely weaker than my right, so I threw these in
35x8
35x7
35x5

Good.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 16, 2007)

nice workout man!

this might be dumb, but what is Pfeiffer?


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2007)

^ Pfeiffer is mono.

That sucks, have you been to the doctor for a test?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 16, 2007)

oh damn

I had mono pretty much my whole grade 12 year, which sucked but my girlfriend at the time didn't get it so you might be good. but it's better to be safe than sorry. 

I had to have a couple blood tests done before they were positive it was mono.


----------



## goob (Aug 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man!
> 
> this might be dumb, but what is Pfeiffer?


 
Better known as her first name, Michelle.  Yup, those Dutch women are very thoughful......she may be getting on, but Witch'll still have a great night.


Great workout BTW.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ Pfeiffer is mono.
> 
> That sucks, have you been to the doctor for a test?


Haven't been to a doc yet and I don't have time for it the next few days, but I've checked the symptoms and I have none of them (except exhaustion). So I think I'm good, but I'll probably have a blood test done next week to be sure.


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Witch, you should call the pfeiffer girl up and tell her you have something soothing for her throat......


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

"Pfeiffer girl speaking"
"Ey it's Witchy" 
"Hi Witchy! You didn't get mono, did you?"
"Not yet, but I got something soothing for your throat"
"Haha, you're such a goof"
"I am your father"
"Is this a joke?"
"THIS IS SPARTA!"
"What?"
"I'll be back"

*beep beep beep*

*Saturday, Lower *
1) Pistols
bw x5
bw+20 x 5
bw+35 x5
bw+45 x 3
bw+45 x 1
bw+45 x 1 *PR!*

woooo!

2) Walking lunges
50s/4x14 - *panting*

3) Farmer's walks
50s/3x ~50m (up and down the garage 10 times)

4) Unilateral glute bridges on unstable 45cm bench
4x10 - I had to focus so much on knee flexion to keep the bench from sliding away, I might as well have called these hamstring bridges...

5) 15min of fast jog/walk intervals

Cool workout.


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice workout witch! Those walking lunges are hard!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

Definitely! They're really cool to do and functional too.


----------



## goob (Aug 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> "Pfeiffer girl speaking"
> "Ey it's Witchy"
> "Hi Witchy! You didn't get mono, did you?"
> "Not yet, but I got something soothing for your throat"
> ...


 
Hey Witch, cool workout. Especially those pistols.

But, I think you need to work on your phone 'seduction' techniques.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol great phone conversation....ahhh workout not so much..lol just kidding 

you're workout looked awesome man! good job with the pistol PR too


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks. Pistols are now one of my favourite exercises, heh.



Today's workout was rather crappy, but it's supposed to be a bit of a light week anyway so it's oke. I had a massive refeed this morning and I had to get to the gym before 2PM because the gym closes at 3PM, so I was feeling extremely sluggish.

*Upper, horizontal*
1a) Rear delt flies
11s/4x7 - 3s hold at top

1b) Cable rows
110/4x10 - 1s hold at contraction

2a) High to low cross-overs
45/3x12 - 1s hold at stretch and contraction

2b) Bench Press
110/4x12

By then I was feeling rather sick, so the rest of the workout was performed half-assed, if at all, as I went home prematurely. I stretched at home. The plan was...

3) DB Rows 1-1/2s
50/3x10

4a) Standing external rotation
15s/3x10

4b) Push-ups on handles
bw+25/3x12


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 19, 2007)

What are you goals? Strength, size, endurance, etc?? Just curious

Nice workout... even though you performed it "half-assed." Nice job!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

My goals are basically like anyone's. The main goal is aesthetics, so size and fat loss. All the other goals are related to aesthetics. I'll always try to remain as healthy as possible and when in doubt I'll go for the most functional and safe alternative. Strength is nice, but I'm really only getting stronger so I can put on more mass.

So basically I'll go for as much hyperthrophy as possible while trying to get as healthy, strong and functional within the limits set by my hyperthrophy routine. 



I've got pictures ready by the way, so I'll put them up soon. They're not really progress pics, just pics my ex wanted, but they at least moderately reflect my progress and build.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 22, 2007)

*Lower, Tuesday*
Went really light today. I feel like I don't even need a deloading week after this week. Think I'll just do low volume, high intensity stuff.

1) Deadlift
220/1x12,10,8,6 - tempo: explosive, RI: low

2) Front squat
90/1x10,8,8,6 - RI: low

Two exercises in a row where I just... couldn't... breathe... damnit...

3) Hip abductor machine
135/4x12 - RI: <30s

4) Calf raises
bw+65/1x10,9,8

5) Some interval running as a finisher
10kmh x 30s
20kmh x 30s
repeat 3 times


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Pic's???? We have pics?????


----------



## goob (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice DL'ing Witch.  How goes it?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2007)

Going pretty good. Tomorrow is my last day of work, then one week more of vacation, then back to school for the final year. 

I decided not to deload yet, because I still feel very motivated. 

*Upper, vertical - Thursday*
1) Military Press
120x5,4,3,2,1 - low/med RI

2) NG Pullups
bw+40x5,5,5,4 - could have done the last one, but a ridiculously hot chick walked past and the added 2s hold in the full stretch position killed me. 

3) VWG Sternum Pulldowns
110x10,8,8
60x6 - 3s hold at contraction

Christ that last inch of movement is harder than the rest of the movement combined.

4) Dips
bw+13x10,8,5 - My sternum and the area around my right scapula started aching after the last set... if the pain doesn't subside soon I'll stop doing dips for a while. I immediately iced my right scapula post workout.

5a) Unilateral triceps extension
35x13,11,9

5b) Planks
bw+45/4x40s 

5c) Kneeling high-pulley face-pulls
110/3x7 - form wasn't too hot at the last inch I'm afraid. Lower weight next time.

BTW, I have pics, but they're on another PC. I'll upload them when I have time... and can be arsed.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2007)

I checked and the pullups and military press were both PRs (during a cut)!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

great workout Witchblade! very nice PRs.

those damn hot chicks and their spandex...gets me everytime! lol


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

Spandex???? Women still wear spandex???


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Spandex???? Women still wear spandex???



lol, I mean the really short spandex shorts.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Witchblade (Aug 24, 2007)

Update: the pain around my scapula didn't subside overnight so I went to a physiotherapist today. He concluded no severe damage was done, but I had probably irritated and damaged the connective tissue and a muscle which connect a rib to my spine. I can continue working out, but I can't do exercises that irritate my rib of course.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 24, 2007)

Witchblade said:


>



exactly!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 24, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Update: the pain around my scapula didn't subside overnight so I went to a physiotherapist today. He concluded no severe damage was done, but I had probably irritated and damaged the connective tissue and a muscle which connect a rib to my spine. I can continue working out, but I can't do exercises that irritate my rib of course.



good to hear it's not TOO serious


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


>


 
If girls workout in your gym looking like that, I'm booking my flight to Holland this minute.  I've met dutch women, they are amongst my favourites, along with danes.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 25, 2007)

Let me know when you'll arrive. I'll be waiting for you with a good fat joint. 


_Training_
I decided not to workout with weights today to give my rib some rest. Instead I went biking for 40mins and I taught my mom some exercises for her new program. It's really depressing what these physical therapists advise as far as proper safe and functional training is concerned.


----------



## goob (Aug 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Let me know when you'll arrive. I'll be waiting for you with a good fat joint.
> 
> 
> _Training_
> I decided not to workout with weights today to give my rib some rest. Instead I went biking for 40mins and I taught my mom some exercises for her new program. It's really depressing what these physical therapists advise as far as proper safe and functional training is concerned.


 

That'll be some welcome!  Hot girls, legal drugs, cool easy-going people.  Is there any drawback with Holland?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm the weather is pretty mediocre. Not as bad as in the UK, but good temperatures and sunshine are reserved for the summer only. Beside that we're a small country with a dull culture. We don't have things like huge skyscrapers, the Big Ben, the Mona Lisa or the Eiffel Tower. We're pretty much a country where everything is good, but nothing is superb (except the drugs policy).



My rib seems to have healed pretty damn good overnight. It didn't bother me at all in today's workout.

*Upper Horizontal, Sunday*
1a) Cable rows
155/1x7, rest-pause, 1x3
155/1x4, rest-pause, 1x3

1b) Bench Press
175x2
155x8
repeat 3 times - Combined *PR*

2a) Dumbell rows
53/2x9 with 3s hold at top
53/1x15, 10

2b) Push-ups on handles
bw+25/3x8

3a) Reverse cable flies
25/2x8
10/1x13

3b) High to low cross-overs
35/2x20

4) Standing dumbell external rotation
10/3x10

Decent.


----------



## goob (Aug 26, 2007)

Good workout.  Everything looking strong.  Great push-ups.  How do you add the 25lb's?  Belt? Plate on your back?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks man. I'm using a plate on the top of my back. I'm thinking about training to be able to do one-handed push-ups. Those are badass.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks man. I'm using a plate on the top of my back. I'm thinking about training to be able to do one-handed push-ups. Those are badass.



one handed pushups are badass!

great workout by the way man glad to hear your rib is better, and way to go with the PR!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks scarface!


Yesterday I went swimming. I did 2 laps of ~500m. Damn tiring.

*Lower, Tuesday*
1) Deadlift
285x7 *PR*,5,4 

2) Front squat
110x5,5,5,5,4

3) Standing unilateral hip abduction
45/2x12
35/1x30s hold at top

4) 3x run around the parking lot

5) Side planks
2x1min hold - easy and boring


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice weight on the deads witch  

I'm glad I don't have to wear spandex at my gym... I couldn't handle it...

Or maybe just the guys couldn't handle it... haha


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks scarface!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went swimming. I did 2 laps of ~500m. Damn tiring.
> ...


 
Looking good on the Deads.

I like your one handed push up idea, I'm going to start building up to trying those.....


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 28, 2007)

Pics from ~2 weeks back.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks katt and goob. I'm very pleased with my deadlifting numbers.


----------



## goob (Aug 29, 2007)

Looking fuckin good Witch.  Now go get those hot -ass dutch bitches....


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice pic's witch


Helloooooo.... Hottie in the house!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice pic's witch
> 
> 
> Helloooooo.... Hottie in the house!


 

Haha, thanks.




goob said:


> Looking fuckin good Witch.  Now go get those hot -ass dutch bitches....


RRAAARRRWW!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

Good definition, especially on those back shots.    You've been working hard and it shows.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

Your back is insane!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2007)

You look pretty fucking good in those pics, WitchBlade!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, and I hate you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I hate you.



Why you be hating, DOMS?  He's not black or Mexican.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Why you be hating, DOMS?  He's not black or Mexican.





It's in an in-joke from Gazhole's journal.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2007)

Your pics look great, you look sharp and lean.  Very impressive.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 30, 2007)

Very good pictures, witchblade. You look liek a pretty boy, only more muscular. I bet you will women like its nobody's business.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys. I don't know what to say.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Wow, thanks guys. I don't know what to say.



You had me at "I don't know what to say."


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2007)

*Upper, vertical - Thursday*
1a) NG Pullups
bw+45 x5
bw x11
bw+45 x4
bw x10
bw+45 x3
bw x7 (too fatigued from the supersets)

1b) Military Press
135x3 *PR*
135x2
135x2
135x1
110x6 dropset to bar x10 - stopped because I felt like there was no more blood or oxygen in my arms left

1c - after I ran out of military press sets to superset pullups with)
Incline Press - instead of dips
90/3x13 - working on form

2a) High pulley face-pulls
90/2x5
80/2x7

2b) Decline straight-arm cable pull-overs - 120° ROM
45x8
35/2x9
Working on form and thinking about where to put these in my routine. I kinda like them.

3a) Pulldowns
90/3x10 - totally burned out before the first set. Accidentally did way too much volume this workout.

3b) Unilateral cable triceps extensions
35x12,10

Went overboard on the volume and fumbled a bit with the pull-overs, but the numbers were decent.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You had me at "I don't know what to say."


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Upper, vertical - Thursday*
> 1a) NG Pullups
> bw+45 x5
> bw x11
> ...




What exactly are those decline straight arm pullovers?? Do you have the decline bench by the cable machine??


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah I move the bench a low cable pulley station. It's really hard to get into position, but the exercise is fun.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 31, 2007)

*Lower - Friday*
1) Pistols
bw+25x5,3,3

2) Overhead squats
90/5x3 - walk through the park 

3) Walking lunges
50x16,12,14,12 (aprox. same distance every set) 

4) Pullthroughs
175 (stack)/3x10 - hard to balance with this weight, which sucks.

5a) Hyperextensions
bwx12
unilateralx12
bwx12
Hardly feel it in my glutes and hams. 

5b) Static barbell holds
220/3x25s 
155/2x25s 
Conclusion: I prefer dumbells, because it feels more natural and I can use my thumbs more that way.

No time for cardio. I met a really cool guy (rare at my gym) and spent at least 15mins talking to him. Also, I spent another 5mins staring at a chick, with the most awesome body I've seen this week, doing oblique and glute work. Lots of twisting exercises in extremely tight shorts and a see-through top.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 31, 2007)

> No time for cardio. I met a really cool guy (rare at my gym) and spent at least 15mins talking to him. Also, I spent another 5mins staring at a chick, with the most awesome body I've seen this week, doing oblique and glute work. Lots of twisting exercises in extremely tight shorts and a see-through top.




Twisting exercises are a "waist" of time (pun intended), they hardly activate the obliques and rely predominantly on stored energy.  As you rotate to one side with your hip as the pivot point, the tissue on the opposite side compresses.  Just like a rubber band, the stored energy of the compressed tissue is what spins you back.  Because people perform these exercises very fast, it removes at least 90 percent of muscle tension and serve little or no purpose.

Just a bit of info.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 1, 2007)

Heh, I've never done twisting exercises, but I didn't know they were _that_ useless.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 2, 2007)

*Upper, horizontal - Sunday*
I had less than 40mins to do my entire workout, incl. warm-up and cool-down so I used a lot of time-saving techniques. For this workout 'rp' means a rest-pause interval of 10 to 30 seconds.

1) CG Cable rows
145x9 rp x6 rp x4 rp x3

2) Bench Press
165x7 *PR* + 4 assisted

3) DB Rows
65x9 rp x6 rp x3 rp x3

4) Push-ups on handles
bw+35x7 rp x4 rp x3

5) Reverse cable flies
25x10, 8

6) High to low cross-overs
65x8, 4

7) Poor man's shoulder horn
10x8


----------



## goob (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking good Witch......but, what's a "poor man's horn?"

Sounds like something Bigdyl use's to get sexual favours from the homeless.......


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 2, 2007)

The shoulder horn is a tool to force good form for rotator cuff movements. When you try to use your knee to brace your elbow against as your arm externally rotates, you call it a poor man's shoulder horn. Basically your knee is the poor man's shoulder horn.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 4, 2007)

My vacation has officially ended today. Meh.

*Lower - Tuesday*
1) Deadlift
300/5x3 

2) Front squat
100/6x6

3) Barbell roll-outs
3x8

Then I did ~10 mins of various 5KG medicine ball passes and some fooling around on the cardio machines.

Everything was pretty easy. Even the deads, although I don't think I kept my upper back straight throughout the sets.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice D'l'ing Witch.

How do you go in the 6+ x 3 clap push-ups challenge you extended to me?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

pics are looking great...PRs all over the place...what more needs to be said?

awesome job man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2007)

All I can say is .... wow.  Very impressive pics WB.  Sharp and lean.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

ok - she was wearing a see-through top at the gym.??????  Good lord,,, how did anyone get there workouts done?


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2007)

katt said:


> ok - she was wearing a see-through top at the gym.?????? Good lord,,, how did anyone get there workouts done?


 
Ok.  That's it. The penny has dropped.  I said it before.  I'm moving across to Holland.  Witch, grab some Dutch hotties, some weed, and some viagra and meet me off the plane.  It's going to be a long night.  

Oh. and we can maybe get around to the gym....at somepoint.  As long as _she_ is there.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll be waiting for ya, goob. It would be pretty sweet to work out together, especially if she's there, heh.
About the clap push-ups, I'm not going to do them. I think I'm going to work up to unilateral push-ups, but not clap push-ups. It's just a challenge for you, if you're interested. There aren't many people who can do triple clap push-ups. 


Thank you very much JT and Scar.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 7, 2007)

*Thursday*
2 hours of soccer

*Friday, Total Body*
Didn't have time to do a session thursday after playing soccer so I experimented with a 2-workouts-in-1 session. I'm extremely sleep deprived though at the moment and it showed. All weights were down a few reps compared to last weeks. 
I'll see if it's just today or more lasting fatigue Sunday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

damn...get rested up so you're back to those geat workouts Witchblade!


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 9, 2007)

It was the lack of sleep. 

*Upper, Horizontal - Sunday*
1) CNG Cable Rows
155x10, RP, 6, RP, 5, RP, 4

2) Bench Press
165x8 *PR* + 4 assisted

3) DB Rows
55x8,7,6 - 3s hold at top

4) Push-ups on handles
bw+45x5,3

5) Reverse machine flies 
55x8, RP, 6, RP, 4 - Feels weird...

6) High to low cross-overs + standing DB external rotation - density training <5min


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lower - Monday*
1) Deadlift
285/5x5

2) Front Squat
110/5x6

3) Hip abduction machine
155 (stack)/1x10,12,9,9

4) Dragonfly + Reverse crunch series of isometric holds - Holding your body stable hurts my elbows when doing dragonflies. Meh. My elbows and my wrists get irritated very easily.


Good numbers, pace was too slow. Overall, good.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

how are the knees holding up with the soccer and squat training?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

great workouts in here Witchblade! way to go on the PR

good to know it was only lack of sleep, eh?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workouts in here Witchblade! way to go on the PR
> 
> good to know it was only lack of sleep, eh?


Thanks man. You better get back to keeping a journal too!

It's definitely good to know it was just the lack of sleep. I'm very pleased with the results of this program and even quite surprised I'm still making progress. Regardless, I'm going to switch some things up again soon.



fufu said:


> how are the knees holding up with the soccer and squat training?


I only play soccer occasionally with some friends. I'm not registered at a club. I also do a lot of prehabilitation stuff and make sure all my training is both functional and safe. I've never had any (internal) knee problems and my new running shoes seem to have solved the shin splint problem.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks man. *You better get back to keeping a journal too!*



hey now, I started a new journal...lol, the seismic testing one


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Lower - Monday*
> 1) Deadlift
> 285/5x5
> 
> ...


 
Good work Witch. What are dragonflys?


Also, what position do you play in soccer?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

Damnit, I _always_ say dragonflies when I mean dragonflags. I've got to know them as flies and I've been saying it wrong ever since.

When I used to play soccer I was a right defense, but now when playing for fun I'm in the right offense/mid right offense.


----------



## goob (Sep 11, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Damnit, I _always_ say dragonflies when I mean dragonflags. I've got to know them as flies and I've been saying it wrong ever since.
> 
> When I used to play soccer I was a right defense, but now when playing for fun I'm in the right offense/mid right offense.


 
Oh... _those_ evil mistresses of the damned.  Damn tough.

I played right wing too, occasionally as an attacking midfield/ forward.  Good position, but really tiring as part of a 3-5-2 wing back system.  It's nice to have a fullback behind you to take some of the wing running from you.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Witchy.... how's it going?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm ok. Today's session *(Upper vertical)* was rather shitty though. I think I need some time off or at least some sort of deload. I'll change my program after that.

Some lifts I'm going to incorporate:
- Decline cable pull-overs
- Kneeling unilateral high-pulley rows (cross between pulldowns and rows)
- Unilateral military press
- work up to unilateral push-ups
- exchange dumbell rows and cable rows so that dumbell rows become my main exercise

I'm also going to push myself to do more cardio.


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

The changes sound good....

How long has it been since your last break?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 13, 2007)

About 2 months so some sort of deload wouldn't hurt.

*Thursday, sports*
Tennis 90min, medium intensity
Biking 30min, low intensity


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 13, 2007)

looks like a good variety of new exercises you have there

how was the tennis? tennis is one of those sports that looks easily underestimated, but I know how exhausting it can be!


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

*Can you Spot the Homo?*






My guess is that girls like that are why Witch plays tennis....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

We had some pretty damn hot girls playing there too, yeah. Tennis in itself is pretty cool too though.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 15, 2007)

*Lower - Saturday*
50m sprint
150m walk
repeat 10 times
150m sprint


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's in here BRother Blade, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 16, 2007)

No worries there Arch. _I ain't never gonna stop._

It seems my lower and horizontal days aren't suffering from fatigue, so I'm not taking the entire week off. Instead I'll ease into the modifications of my program.

*Upper, horizontal - Sunday*
All RIs were low/medium today.

1) Cable Rows
155x7,5,5 

2) Bench Press
175x4,8 *PR* - woah, the set of 8 was assisted but the spotter only used his fingers in a supinated position. Still, there's no way I can do that alone, I think. Form was superb though with leg drive and everything.

3) DB Rows
65x10,9,8

4) Push-ups on handles
bw+25x10,7,5

5) Reverse machine flies
55x7, 3 dropsets

6) High to low cross-overs
55x7, 3 dropsets

7) DB external rotation 15x15
Poor man's shoulder horn 30s isometric hold at 45°

Time: 30min

Pretty good actually.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2007)

nice job on the PR


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, P. 
BTW, I like your article about running and treadmills. I'm going to put it in my FAQ, when I have time.




As for my training, I _am_ taking this week off. I'm ill: feverish, lightheaded, sore throat and I got the flu. It started building up last Friday and yesterday (Sunday) was just plain shit. The work-out was pretty good and I think it helped, but my recovery abilities are crap. I'm sore like a motherfucker and I feel weak. It's nothing serious and I could use the time off though, so all in all I'm all right. I'm not skipping school either.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, damn good on the PR.  Flu sucks.  Knowing you Witch, you probably got from some Dutch hotty.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope it's not Pfeiffer...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 17, 2007)

shitty man, hopefully you're feeling good soon! a week over never hurt anyone.


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I hope it's not* Pfeiffer*...


 






 She may be getting on a bit, but hey- in for a penny.....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

goob said:


> She may be getting on a bit, but hey- in for a penny.....



She looks better than 80% or more of the women that I see.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats on the bench PR


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys. I played tennis for an hour today and that went well. 

Every day after school I fucking collapse though. I come home, force myself to eat another meal, fall asleep, wake up for dinner, do some stuff, go to bed again. The bright side is my insomnia seems to be temporarily out of the question. I don't think I have anything serious. It's just the coughing and stuff that tires me out.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry you're so tired Witch..   hopefully it will all resolve itself soon.


----------



## goob (Sep 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks for the support guys. I played tennis for an hour today and that went well.
> 
> Every day after school I fucking collapse though. I come home, force myself to eat another meal, fall asleep, wake up for dinner, do some stuff, go to bed again. The bright side is my insomnia seems to be temporarily out of the question. I don't think I have anything serious. It's just the coughing and stuff that tires me out.


 
Hey, I've said it before, best sleep cure is right on your doorstep........high quality weed.  You don't even need to smoke it, just eat some mixed in a yohgurt before bed.  Sorted.  Witch sleeps for a solid 8.....

Hope the illness dose'nt put you down for long....


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, i'll ask.....

Hey Witch,

*Where the fuck are you????*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

Him and Gazhole.  Plus, we lost Bakerboy a while back.   WTF?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey, I've said it before, best sleep cure is right on your doorstep........high quality weed.  You don't even need to smoke it, just eat some mixed in a yohgurt before bed.  Sorted.  Witch sleeps for a solid 8.....
> 
> ....



  goob didn't say 8 what.  Maybe he meant 8 *days*.


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Him and Gazhole. Plus, we lost Bakerboy a while back. WTF?


 
I think Witch may have Strep.  Gazhole mentioned something about sex holiday in New Zealand with sheep.  Gotta watch those Welshmen.

I really do wonder what happend to Bakerboy.  He was a permanent fixture, then "poof", he was gone like a gay wizard.  Hope he's ok.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

goob said:


> I think Witch may have Strep.



Yeah, it's that time of year.  Here, it went from a high of 90 to 60, with a low of 40, it about a week.

God, I hate living here.



goob said:


> Gazhole mentioned something about sex holiday in New Zealand with sheep.  Gotta watch those Welshmen.





I really do wonder what happend to Bakerboy.  He was a permanent fixture, then "poof", he was gone like a gay wizard.  Hope he's ok.[/quote]

No doubt.  If he was going to stop posting on purpose, he'd have said goodbye.    I hope he's okay, too.


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, it's that time of year. Here, it went from a high of 90 to 60, with a low of 40, it about a week.
> 
> God, I hate living here.
> 
> ...


 
That's more of a swing in both directions than fufu's teenage years....


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 28, 2007)

Since there was no improvement in my condition whatsoever I went to a special doc yesterday and he concluded I have a lot of things, including Pfeiffer.
My throat is so swollen I can hardly eat any solid food. I didn't think I'd lose size  this fast and I'm not the only one who noticed. I'm trying not to think where I'll be at after six more weeks of this. In the meantime, I don't plan to post here a lot.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2007)

My sympathies, it has been going around my school recently. One of my good friends recently got it. You should recover better than most considering your status with physical training and diet.


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope you get better soon Witch.  Those hot Dutch girls will be pining for you.  You can't let them down.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2007)

shit man, rest up and eat right and you'll be feeling good soon!

I had it once and it just crushed my immune system, keep in mind that was before I was weight training and eating decent. I actually still had it when I started training at a gym semi-serious like 3 and half years ago and once I started I noticed a big change and it gradually diminished!

since you're already in good shape it will probably not affect you for too long!


----------



## buening (Oct 8, 2007)

Eeek, hope ya get feeling better man!  I strained some ligaments in my elbow a few months back and was forced to quit working out for a month and a half. I lost an incredible amount of mass during that time and now i get to play catch-up   I lost over an inch in my arms, just as an example. General mood and confidence shot way down during that month or so. Amazing what a little time out of the gym will do to a guy


----------



## katt (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang Witch - sorry to hear that..    Get better


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the support. I'm feeling much better now and I can function normally for 90% as long as I sleep over 10 hours per day. 



buening said:


> I strained some ligaments in my elbow a few months back and was forced to quit working out for a month and a half. I lost an incredible amount of mass during that time and now i get to play catch-up   I lost over an inch in my arms, just as an example. General mood and confidence shot way down during that month or so. Amazing what a little time out of the gym will do to a guy


That describes it perfectly. I've lost 20lbs (and counting) and my bodyfatpercentage is down just 1-2%. My diet is perfect at the moment, but it doesn't seem to stop the athrophy that greatly.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks for the support. I'm feeling much better now and I can function normally for 90% as long as I sleep over 10 hours per day.



I'm glad to hear your doing better, man! 

I'm at about the same place.  Though, I did come pretty close to a psychotic episode.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

We should make a club for the injured and impaired and share our stories of loss and defeat. 














No?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

The over 25 club?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

Then I won't be able to join. 

The "Lost over 25 pounds" club is soon joinable though.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The "Lost over 25 pounds" club is soon joinable though.



In a bad way?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

As in, lean body mass. If I lost 25 pounds of fat, I'd be either dead or at like 1-2% BF, heh.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Bah, that sucks WB 

Is it improving at all?

I feel you pain though, between injury and lack of training, coupled with the budget of a student, ive also lost somewhere aroung 15-20lbs over the last month or two.

Get well soon, yeah? We'll have to start a support group for the Muscularly Challenged.



goob said:


> Gazhole mentioned something about sex holiday in New Zealand with sheep.  Gotta watch those Welshmen.



Fuck you, goob  lol.

I wont deny it though, its true what they say - if you do them on the edge of a cliff they push back harder.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Then I won't be able to join.
> 
> The "Lost over 25 pounds" club is soon joinable though.



that sucks man. sometimes you can't help it. when I had mono I dropped down to about 115, although I was quite small to begin with, probably around 125. 

you just gotta sleep enough and eat right and that'll help you out a hell of a lot! keep truckin' man and you'll be back to the weights soon


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry I've been gone, and even more sorry youve been under the weather, Glad your feeling better though my Friend!!!


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Fuck you, goob  lol.
> 
> I wont deny it though, its true what they say - if you do them on the edge of a cliff they push back harder.


 
 Nice.  Well, you know what they say.....

A Welshman with more than one sheep is a bigamist....



Glad to hear you're almost back in the game Witch.  Must have been a real evil illness to put you down for this long.


----------



## buening (Oct 9, 2007)

On the flipside, my weights didn't go down much after that long break. Only 30lbs for the big three. I'm sure the body weight will pack back on, thank goodness for muscle memory!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm back in the gym. I'm not yet fully recovered, but I need to get active again. I've lost quite some size, the fat I lost I regained by staying in a caloric surplus to avoid catabolism, and my strength dropped considerably. Furthermore, my work capacity and level of conditioning are so crappy it makes my lifts suffer later on in the workouts. 

I've gradually build up to working out again and I plan all of the above to be reversed and superseded by new year.

*Lower A*
1 - Deadlift 265x4,3,3,3,3,3

2 - Front squat 90/4x7

3 - Smith Calf raises 65/3x11

4 - Hip abduction machine 155/3x9

5 - Unilateral push-up hold at top 40sx3 (switch hands at 20s)

6 - Hyperextensions bw/3x18

I'm going to try a new form of progression and I want PRs in every (intensive) work-out from now on.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to see you back at doing something. Your deadlifts sure are impressive!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

You'll get all of your strength back quickly enough.  You're workout looks like it's a solid foundation to build on.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

glad to see you back Witch.

looks like a solid workout for the first time in a few weeks, nothing to complain about there


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally Witch gets back into action.

And despite losing 20lb's, is still stronger than me!  Good job.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm back in the gym. I'm not yet fully recovered, but I need to get active again. I've lost quite some size, the fat I lost I regained by staying in a caloric surplus to avoid catabolism, and my strength dropped considerably. Furthermore, my work capacity and level of conditioning are so crappy it makes my lifts suffer later on in the workouts.
> 
> I've gradually build up to working out again and I plan all of the above to be reversed and superseded by new year.
> 
> ...



Loving those Odd numbers huh?

Repping 265lbs on a deadlift with good form is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks vortrit, DOMS and scar.  



goob said:


> Finally Witch gets back into action.
> 
> And despite losing 20lb's, is still stronger than me!  Good job.


I think it would really depend on the lift. I might have a stronger deadlift, but put me on a treadmill for 5 minutes and I'm proper fucked.



AKIRA said:


> Loving those Odd numbers huh?
> 
> Repping 265lbs on a deadlift with good form is nothing to sneeze at.


Deadlifting is (relatively and absolutely) my best lift, heh.

As for the odd numbers, I guess I'm just a nonconformist. 




I'll soon have a test week so I'll plan a deload for that time. After that, I'm going to do a DC-style program ( I think).

*Upper, vertical*
1 - Pull-ups 1x5,5,5,4,3,5 (got into a chat with a friend at the gym before the last set)

2 - DB Press 45/5x5

3 - Unilateral kneeling diagonal pulling (think row mixed with pulldown) 110/1x12,11,11

4 - Incline press 110/4x6 - easy

5A - Unknown standing cable row variation thing. Can't describe it.
90/4x6

5B - Rope hammer curls
80/1x11,7

6 - DB Unilateral standing triceps extension 13/1x15,15,12


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 31, 2007)

looking good Witch

slow and steady, you'll be back to top notch in no time.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 31, 2007)

Muscle memory and all that are certainly doing their work.


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome Back!


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, nice one Witch.  Won't be long til your kicking ass again.  (..and then you'll get pfieffer again...)


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice going WB!

Dont worry, we're both in the same boat right now. Im getting back into things good enough, so youll do the same.

Onwards and upwards, me hearty!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work. Glad to see you are finally making a comeback.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, it's good to be back.

*Yesterday*
4x10min Squash


Today my calves were SO ******* SORE! I was very tired too, so I took it rather easy today.

*Lower B*
1) RDL 180/4x8

2) Pistols bw/ladder set to 4

3) Incline reverse hyperextension bw/3x10

4) DB Walking lunges 45s/3x13

5) Spinning: 20min @ random intervals


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job witch.  Pistols are damn hard.

So is squash.  Probably the most intense sport around, guaranteed to hurt.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice workout man

I have never played squash, looks fun though. am I right when I say it seems like it would be a long HIIT session with sprint and stop, sprint and stop?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

Still looks like a pretty decent workout. Good job.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 2, 2007)

Squashing is tons of fun. It's like plyometric interval training, if you look at it from a training perspective, but it's just a lot of fun bashing that ball into the wall. Unlike in tennis, you needn't show any restraint on your hits, yay!


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey witchy,, how are you feeling??


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 2, 2007)

Good. Just came back from a party. Only slept 4-5h a day this week I'm afraid, but I lived so the Pfeiffer is _way_ less intense than before. I only really notice it when I'm up for more than 16 hours, that's still too demanding.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 2, 2007)

Good. Just came back from a party. Only slept 4-5h a day this week I'm afraid, but I lived so the Pfeiffer is _way_ less intense than before. I only really notice it when I'm up for more than 16 hours, that's still too demanding.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^Sorry Witch, I did'nt quite catch that last post? Say again?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 3, 2007)

I was telling Katt what a smartass you are.


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I was telling Katt what a smartass you are.


 
I don't know about the _smart_ part.....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Woot, Pistols! Good job, those things are brutal as hell!


----------



## buening (Nov 5, 2007)

Pfeiffer?

Its ok that you have Web feet and a square head, we won't hold it against you!  

Good to see you are back. I need to get my ass back in there as well. My elbow is just now getting healed. Damn arm wrestling comps.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 6, 2007)

I had no idea there was a similarly named syndrome.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 6, 2007)

Forgot to log my sunday's horizontal work-out by the way. 

*Lower A November 6th*
1) Deadlift
245/6x5 - weak! At least I got the form down perfectly...

2) Front Squat
110/6x4

3A) Plate pinches
2x11/3x20s walks - harder than I thought, unusual burn in my hand. I like.

3B) Unilateral plank in push-up position
40sx2 - NO rest in between arms (I should get a stopwatch to prevent myself from cheating with the counting)

3C) Machine hip abduction
145/3x11

3D) Smith Calf Raises
90/3x8


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

245 does not seem like a weak deadlift to me, but that's just me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah, I was thinking the same thing, 245 is great for some one who was/still is sick with mono and has just started to hit the gym again.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

ok you're the second journal that I've seen plate pinches...  I need to find out what those are.

Great workout Witch.. don't be so hard on yourself, you've been out a while!


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> ok you're the second journal that I've seen plate pinches... I need to find out what those are.
> 
> Great workout Witch.. don't be so hard on yourself, you've been out a while!


 
I means Witch threw some plates in his bag and walked out.....


Good job Witch, deads look good, despite what you think.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 7, 2007)

What goob said.

Or you pinch a number of plates together between your thumb and your other fingers and try to pinch hard enough to keep the plates from slipping out of your fingers. 

*Upper vertical*
1) Pull-ups
pronated x6
neutral x6
supinated x6
pronated x3
neutral x4

2) DB Press 35x11,9,8 - BB > DBs

3A) Unilateral Rowdowns (?) 135/5x7 - no idea why this exercise is so damn easy.

3B) Incline Press 120/4x6 - rather easy, long RI

Some more stuff, including straight-arm pulldowns. I don't think I'm going to get any PRs before new year.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 7, 2007)

nice workout Witch

did you take any breaks doing those pullups or was that a circuit of pullups?


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 7, 2007)

witchblade - i was reading some of your journal from a while back.. congrats on the recovery.  i jacked my shoulder up almost 2 months ago and am still pretty much limited to legs, abs, SOME back, SOME arms and SOME chest.  

having an injury really hampers you, doesn't it.  did you eat anything especially for the purpose of repairing your ligaments?  i wish i could do something more than just sit, eat and wait for my shoulder to recover...


----------



## buening (Nov 7, 2007)

Witch, what size plates are you using for the pinches?  I assume your terminology for 3x20 is three sets of static holds for 20 seconds.  My gym has those rubber coated plates, so my plate pinch is a single 45lb plate without any grooves or lips to hang on to.  I have to watch my toes!   When my grip goes, it goes without much warning.


Once you feel better and your strength is up to par, i challenge you to do some plate flips  

For an extreme visual (jesse was a monster)   http://www.marunde-muscle.com/videos/jessepinchflip25s.wmv

I do them on a rare occasion which i don't do deads and chins (which blasts my grip anyways), except i only use one plate w/both hands and a wide foot stance to eliminate broken toes. I've found it helps when i get to a plateau on my deadlift, as it works your grip and lower back/hams depending on how you do them.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout Witch
> 
> did you take any breaks doing those pullups or was that a circuit of pullups?


Thanks, I wish it was a circuit! 



nadirmg said:


> witchblade - i was reading some of your journal from a while back.. congrats on the recovery.  i jacked my shoulder up almost 2 months ago and am still pretty much limited to legs, abs, SOME back, SOME arms and SOME chest.
> 
> having an injury really hampers you, doesn't it.  did you eat anything especially for the purpose of repairing your ligaments?  i wish i could do something more than just sit, eat and wait for my shoulder to recover...


Yeah, time off sucks. Ass. Big time. Most of my time off was due to Pfeiffer, which doesn't really damage your ligaments. The only supplements I'm taking and have taken are fish oils, multivitamins, creatine monohydrate and whey. I think glutamine (sp?) would be useful for your ligaments, but I'm not exactly high on cash, so I only buy the bang-for-your-buck supplements.

Good luck with your shoulder.



buening said:


> Witch, what size plates are you using for the pinches?  I assume your terminology for 3x20 is three sets of static holds for 20 seconds.  My gym has those rubber coated plates, so my plate pinch is a single 45lb plate without any grooves or lips to hang on to.  I have to watch my toes!   When my grip goes, it goes without much warning.
> 
> 
> Once you feel better and your strength is up to par, i challenge you to do some plate flips
> ...


I'm using those rather small, smooth, 11lbs iron plates and pinch two of them together. I think the plates are slightly less tall than my forearm. It's the first time I've done the exercise.

Those plate flips seem a bit too tough for me at the moment! I'm thinking about incorporating some more serious forearm training in my next program though, so I might try them eventually.

Are you back at working out yet; elbow fully healed?


----------



## buening (Nov 8, 2007)

Which is why i basically said to wait till you are are back to normal  

Yeah elbow is fully healed and i got my ass back in the gym. I feel like such a weak ass. Not necessarily the weight being lifted, but being out of breath constantly. I guess i might hit the cardio a bit to get into shape.  Doesn't appear that you lost a great deal of strength!  Lucky bastard 

Keep up the good work, but don't overwork yourself too early. I'm not sore after my first workout back, so i know i didn't overdo it. I'll leave the soreness till after my joints and ligaments are used to the stress i once placed on them.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Good work Witch.  What are the unilateral row downs?

And that pull up mega-mix, must have hurt.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 8, 2007)

Goob and bue, thanks.

Rowdowns are something I made up. It's a mix between pulldowns and rows.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool. I'm going to try something like that.

Also, I'm going to make my own move up.  the "Scrunch". - A squat/crunch move.


----------



## buening (Nov 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Goob and bue, thanks.
> 
> Rowdowns are something I made up. It's a mix between pulldowns and rows.



Trying to picture this, would it be similar to pulling up an incline bench to the pulldown machine?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, they sound interesting...we need some sort of diagram!


----------



## buening (Nov 8, 2007)

What's next, weighted jumping jacks?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 8, 2007)

buening said:


> Trying to picture this, would it be similar to pulling up an incline bench to the pulldown machine?


Yes, but that wouldn't work. You'd pull yourself up. I kneel down for a high pulley, using the distance from knee to foot as a benchmark, and row the cable down into my upper chest.


----------



## buening (Nov 8, 2007)

Gotcha. Now that i think about it there are alot of guys at the gym that do basically this. Our lat pulldown machine has the support that goes over your knees/quads to prevent you from being lifted up. Instead of the guys keeping strict form with torso in vertical position, they use the weight of their torso and lean back while pulling the bar down to their lower chest/upper abs. Their version looks like a way of cheating, as they return to upright as they return the bar to normal. I've tried it and it does hit a totally different area of the back. Seems to hit my lower traps a bit harder than in the upright position.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

buening said:


> What's next, weighted jumping jacks?



Ive actually done those. x50 with 5lbs in each hand is no joke


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2007)

If you have ligament problems, invest in some MSM.  I know you're tight on cash, but this stuff is supposed to really do wonders for your ligaments.

One of the things it does, is that it helps to keep your ligaments hydrated.  Which become paramount when you've been injured or as you grow old.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you have ligament problems, invest in some MSM.  I know you're tight on cash, but this stuff is supposed to really do wonders for your ligaments.
> 
> One of the things it does, is that it helps to keep your ligaments hydrated.  Which become paramount when you've been injured or as you grow old.



I second this, ive taken it with Glucosamine Sulphate (both in one tablet ) since i had my joint problems 18 months ago, and neither my knees or elbows have really played up since. Ive had the odd twinge this last week, but the volume im doing is probably the issue there.

Its a good investment. Im not sure if its available where you are, but i take Nature's Aid stuff, and its good quality but relatively inexpensive compared to most "bigger" brands.

Ill stop spamming your journal now


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2007)

Glucosamine/Chondroitin are (primarily) for joints, and MSM is for tendons and ligaments.

GNC has a product called Triflex, which has Glucosamine/Chondroitin and MSM.  But it also has calcium/magnesium.  I prefer to get the Glucosamine/Chondroitin and MSM in their own pills.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 9, 2007)

Yesterday, 2x20mins of squash. Hurt my shoulder a little, so I'm going to do more warmup next time.


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Yesterday, 2x20mins of squash. Hurt my shoulder a little, so I'm going to do more warmup next time.


 
........JUST your shoulder, huh?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 9, 2007)

I was knackered of course. Also, my wrist was a bit agitated and I bruised my big toe, which prevented me from doing lunges today. I also forgot my straps and my gloves, so I couldn't do RDLs either. Still managed to do a pretty decent routine.

I found out my strength dropped on the big lifts quite some, but the auxiliary lifts are almost up to par. I'm also rapidly gaining weight (clean bulk). Time for a cut next program.

*Lower B*
1) Pistols 3x8 - not bad

2) Machine unilateral, bent-leg hip extension
90/3x12 - first time doing these. Feels all right.

3) Smith calf raises
110/4x8 - *easy PR*?! It seems adding weight doesn't raise the difficulty that much. Did anyone else experience this too?

4) Pull-throughs
stack(175)/3x10 - also an easy exercise, although it's rather hard to balance with so much weight pulling you back.

Cardio: pyramid interval training: spinning levels 2-5


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Great work Witch.  Pistols are really hard.

I can't believe you did intervals after those!  What is pyramid training?


----------



## buening (Nov 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 3) Smith calf raises
> 110/4x8 - *easy PR*?! It seems adding weight doesn't raise the difficulty that much. Did anyone else experience this too?



Yep. Does that weight include the weight of the smith bar? When i quote weights on a smith i don't include the bar, basically cause it seems so damn light. I can do 135/3x20 and max out on the last rep every time. The next week i can put up 245/3x20 and still max out on that last rep, so basically the weight didn't reduce the number of reps i could perform. They seem to fatigue at the same rep for some damn reason.  Calf raises work in mysterious ways for me. There is a breaking point which the reps go down for me and that was around the 255lb mark, not including the weight of the bar.

I know one thing, the burn i get from those smith raises is the best feeling i've gotten in the gym. When you have to practically collapse onto the nearby bench because you can't walk from fatigued calf muscles, then you know you've done them right  I've done squats and deads until i'm exhausted, but they don't compare to the feeling from those smith raises for some reason.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 10, 2007)

Goob, Pyramid training is simply a way of cycling the intensity in a pyramid-like fashion. Eg. levels of intensity in chronological order: 1-2-3-4-5-4-3-2-1, or a bit more complex version with intervals: 2-4-2-6-2-8-2-8-2-6-2-4-2.

Bue, I count the weight of the bar (20lbs). I can't compare to those crazy numbers though! I'm not blessed with naturally strong calves and forearms, but they're finally improving. The burn is, as you mentioned, insane. I cringe at the end of hard sets, hinking to a bench and collapsing there.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 11, 2007)

*Upper Horizontal 11 November*
1) Cable rows 130/1x12,9,7

2) DB Bench press 62s/3x10

3) DB Rows 62s/3x12

4) Push-ups on handles bw+25/1x10,7,6

5) Externally rotating face-pulls 90/4x7 - during some reps I could touch my face, during others I couldn't  

6) Cable external rotation 25x30s isometric hold at top, yielding

Ditched the cross-overs. Don't feel right.

Numbers are coming along very nicely, but I'm not quite there yet. I really need to sleep more, but I'm afraid I won't be able to in the next two weeks, as I'm having tests every day. I don't think I'll have time to work out either, or maybe just once or twice.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 11, 2007)

numbers are coming along very nice Witch. great job great workouts


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 18, 2007)

I made time to work-out today. I had to relieve some stress and provide a proper anabolic stimulus to get me through the next week filled with cortisol.  I think I succeeded.

*November 18th - Full body: shock*
1) Deadlifts 265/2x8 

2) Cable row 145x6, 130x6, 120x6 

3) DB bench press 75sx5, 62sx10

4) Front squat 110/2x6, 130/2x4

By now I was feeling proper fucked (in a good way).

5) NG pull-ups bwx9,6,2 - low RI, first set was actually rather easy

6) One-arm DB press 50x7, DB military press 30x12

Time: 50min


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice Witch!  Those squats and deads must have fried your legs.

"Proper fucked" - Snatch?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, my legs were fried. I was fried all-over. My work capacity is really crappy at the moment after all the time off.

Snatch it is, well spotted.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

as you should be feeling "proper fucked" after that workout. great job Witch


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2007)

Good skills fitting all that into 50 minutes! Great workout


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

That's aolmost a month you've been slacking Witch.  

I know you dutch are famous for being laid back, but this is taking the biscuit.....


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 14, 2007)

Nah I'm working out (when possible), just not logging it. Program hasn't changed much either.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I figured as much. Just could'nt pass up the opportunity to have a light dig at ya....


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 14, 2007)

Hehe, I like it when you dig at me.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

****goob backs slowly out of this thread, with his back against the wall*****


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 14, 2007)

****witchy turns off the lights, closes the door and lashes his whip on the ground****


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

****goob gives up defensive tactic, and proceeds to launch himself through the closed window, not remotley concerned about the fact Witch lives on the 5th floor......*****


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 15, 2007)

****thanks God for bulletproof glass and wants to take advantage of the now unconscious goob, but finds out about goob and gaz's brokeback mountain affair and instead calls some hard pipe hittin niggers to go medieval on goob's ass****


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> ****thanks God for bulletproof glass and wants to take advantage of the now unconscious goob, but finds out about goob and gaz's brokeback mountain affair and instead calls some hard pipe hittin niggers to go medieval on goob's ass****


****...while the cyanide pill goob took slowly helps him escape this predicament, he thanks god he took danny's advice in reverse and stuck razor blades up his ass.  His last comfort before slipping away is the safe knowlegde that Witch will be bound, gagged and made to be the anal gimp for the pipe hittin' niggers for ever more.....******


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

****were it not for the Gaz, who found out my evil scheme, came to the rescue, saw you butt-naked on the floor and me in a black latex suit, armed with a cracking whip, wrongfully concluded you had cheated on him and unleashed his horde of black sheep of death on us... TO BE CONTINUED****


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2007)

****cyanide has finally one it's battle with goob. The brave soldier feels nothing but sorrow and pity for Witch as he looks down from the 'domain of our lord'. Does that crazy Dutchman really deserve to be brutally sodomised by that genetically enhanced sheep, while weaing a gimp suit? goob thinks not, but then turns his attention back to the 40 virgins he was promised as a reward in heaven..........*****


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)

****Witch struggles at first, but then understands Gaz's obsessions with sheep, enjoys the ride and lives happily ever after****


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

if you guys were into beastiality and bondage you'd have the perfect script for a movie right there

how's everything going Witch?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

****Gaz enters the room, sheep in hand, and hand in sheep. He sounds a delicious groan upon seeing the conversation turn to darker things, and the sheep whines in anticipation of the beating to come. The others can only watch in admiration as the master of his craft begins...****


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> if you guys were into beastiality and bondage you'd have the perfect script for a movie right there
> 
> how's everything going Witch?


 
There's one already. Unfortunately it was done in native Welsh, as it was part of a biographical epic on the life and times of Gaz.  Thankfully there is subtitles...

Diary of a Lonely Sheppard: The early years of Gazhole



BTW. @ Gaz's grand entrance to Witch's story....


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> how's everything going Witch?


Pretty good. I've aced nearly all my tests this term and vacation is only three days away. Boy do I need a break from school. Although I'm sleep deprived (as usual) and extremely mentally burned out from school, my fitness levels are rising nicely. I'm finally back at my old maxes for most of the lifts and I'm gaining strength while cutting. I'm not exactly rapidly burning the fat off, but I plan on getting below 10% before my next test weeks. Damn endomorphy... I attribute the strength gains to all the testing I've done last weeks/months. I've concluded I'm pretty much a fast-twitch dominant endomorph that responds well to lower volumes (unlike, say, Goob!) and I've adjusted my current program accordingly.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 2, 2008)

hope you had a great holiday season Witch! but I have one question...where are all the workouts?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2008)

No shit!  Where the hell are the workouts!

I'd _never_ take that much time off working out...


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Pretty good. I've aced nearly all my tests this term and vacation is only three days away. Boy do I need a break from school. Although I'm sleep deprived (as usual) and extremely mentally burned out from school, my fitness levels are rising nicely. I'm finally back at my old maxes for most of the lifts and I'm gaining strength while cutting. I'm not exactly rapidly burning the fat off, but I plan on getting below 10% before my next test weeks. Damn endomorphy... I attribute the strength gains to all the testing I've done last weeks/months. I've concluded I'm pretty much a fast-twitch dominant endomorph that responds well to lower volumes (unlike, say, Goob!) and I've adjusted my current program accordingly.


 
I'm similar, a fast twitch endo/meso for me.  But the high volume works well, but only because I feel I can't leave unless I beat myself up.

Hope you had a holiday full of super hot dutch temptresses like Doutzen Kores, wandering about naked and tending to your every need.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a great holiday.  I have to get to work now though, haven't done anything and I should have done a lot, but I chose to party instead. 

I'm still training when I can make time and I've succeeded in gaining strength and dropping bodyfat simultaneously (I'm at or below 10% now) for a whole month. I feel like my progress is halting now, but I can't really complain, since I'm in a huge caloric deficit and my diet has been subpar (hard to eat when you're out clubbing) last week. I feel small, but I'm stronger and I've barely lost weight, so I guess it's all mental. I've also slept over nine hours a day for two weeks straight, albeit in the morning (5:00 to 14:00). 

Lastly, I've bought an LG Viewty, which is basically a 3Gig iPhone with a 5 Megapixel digital camera (incl. auto-focus, image stabilizer, etc.) LG is outselling Apple on a 3 to 1 ratio in Europe.

Viva la holiday, christmas rules!


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

I know the Dutch are a relaxed nation.  But this is friggin rediculous Witch.

I have'nt seen this much slack since the time I went down on dontstop.....


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2008)

goob said:


> I know the Dutch are a relaxed nation.  But this is friggin rediculous Witch.
> 
> I have'nt seen this much slack since the time I went down on dontstop.....







Witch.... come one... we need your journal to start up again..


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 26, 2008)

Hehe, goob. Thanks for caring you two, but I don't think I'm going to log my workouts at the moment. I'm doing great though. Mobility has improved, strength has gone up, bodyfat has gone down a tiny bit and work capacity is also up. I'm definitely clear of Pfeiffer too. As of this week, I'm going to bulk again and next week I'm going to start a mainly hyperthrophy geared program.

Current lifts from last workouts:
Cable row 145x12,9
DB bench 65x12,12
DB row 155x7,5
Push-ups (elevated, weighted) 35x12,12
Deadlift 285x8,8,8
Pull-ups x11,9
Military press (first time after months) 110x8,8
Front squat 135x8,8,8 (compare this to my deadlift, heh)


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 26, 2008)

well, it's about damn time! 



those are some great numbers especially for higher volume Witch, your deads are awesome. glad to hear you're clear of mono too


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks scar. 

BTW, huge typo with the DB rows. It's supposed to be 90x7,5. Also, I just front squatted 155x7,7 which is a PR.

Weight: ~185lbs
Length: ~6'1"
Bodyfat: ~10%


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jan 29, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Thanks scar.
> 
> BTW, huge typo with the DB rows. It's supposed to be 90x7,5. Also, I just front squatted 155x7,7 which is a PR.
> 
> ...


 
nice!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

those are some nice pullups too!


----------

